# Spitfire Audio - 50% off - Any Library - 200k YouTube subscribers *conditions apply :-(



## Stillneon (Sep 28, 2022)

So what'll it be??


----------



## Stillneon (Sep 28, 2022)

Interestingly, their website is a touch sluggish at the moment.


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 28, 2022)

Oooh. GAS.


----------



## blaggins (Sep 28, 2022)

Hah, doesn't load at all for me right now. They've grown so successful that they are able to DoS themselves.


----------



## damcry (Sep 28, 2022)

« The 50% saving excludes all libraries released in the last 12 months, including: Fractured Strings, Mercury, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings Professional, Appassionata, Heirloom, Resonate and Polaris.

Also excluded are all libraries under £99/$99/99€, all bundles/collections and all SSDs and hard drives. »


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 28, 2022)

Albion Solstice any good?


----------



## AMBi (Sep 28, 2022)

Yay! Was hoping they’d do this again at some point.

Spitfire Symponic Strings is (possibly) mine!
…or Sacconi Quartet...maybe...I’m already undecided.


----------



## Stillneon (Sep 28, 2022)

damcry said:


> « The 50% saving excludes all libraries released in the last 12 months, including: Fractured Strings, Mercury, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings Professional, Appassionata, Heirloom, Resonate and Polaris.
> 
> Also excluded are all libraries under £99/$99/99€, all bundles/collections and all SSDs and hard drives. »


Damn that small print..


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 28, 2022)

I was waiting for scs to be -50% some months ago but they put hzs on sale instead, so I didn’t get it and now I don’t need it anymore, still spitfire free!


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

wow the DOS is real. well this is nice, the discount i was hoping for without all the hoopla.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 28, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> Albion Solstice any good?


I bought it when it was sale for 50% off recently, it is a great library IMO.


----------



## blaggins (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


The thing that got me (I should have known) is that if you want to load up a full orchestral template with all the instruments and articulations ready to go then it takes up 40-something GB of RAM with only one microphone position enabled. You may not need this or want this, maybe you're happy enabling instruments or articulations as you need them, maybe you only need one section enabled at a time, maybe you pull in tracks into your projects only as you need them... It's really a workflow question. But just be careful of the RAM requirements.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


Don't do it. Seen too many regrets, but I realize it's packaged so perfectly for someone in your shoes.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Symphonic WW removed from this promotion, so no glitch


lmao, if only!


----------



## Denkii (Sep 28, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> Albion Solstice any good?


My favorite among them by far.


----------



## Release (Sep 28, 2022)

Is Neo a solid choice for a first time Spitfire purchase? I absolutely LOVE the Epic Strings originals. (I'm a beginner so ensembles are fine).


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

For a minute there I thought I had dial-up connections.
The DoS has been rectified. Site is functional again on my end.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

blaggins said:


> The thing that got me (I should have known) is that if you want to load up a full orchestral template with all the instruments and articulations ready to go then it takes up 40-something GB of RAM with only one microphone position enabled. You may not need this or want this, maybe you're happy enabling instruments or articulations as you need them, maybe you only need one section enabled at a time, maybe you pull in tracks into your projects only as you need them... It's really a workflow question. But just be careful of the RAM requirements.


Any thoughts on a better pick? Would going Core be the better option? Or another library? Is Albion One still worth getting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Don't do it. Seen too many regrets, but I realize it's packaged so perfectly for someone in your shoes.


Any thoughts on a better pick? Would going Core be the better option? Or another library? Is Albion One still worth getting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


Many people absolutely love BBCSO  But it has some important cons - make sure it’s something you can live with.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh boy the website sure is taking a thrashing from connections. They might have to extend the offer time, almost impossible to open pages.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 28, 2022)

Release said:


> Is Neo a solid choice for a first time Spitfire purchase? (I'm a beginner so ensembles are fine).


Neo is one of my favorites by far and very easy to use so I’d say yes.

Having both the String A & B bands pretty much doubles the amount of ensembles you get so it’ll be a pretty massive pallet of sounds to get lost in.

Being a smaller ensemble and having more detail just means you’ll have to carve dynamics a bit more than something like Tundra so it won’t sound flat/stiff.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 28, 2022)

Not that I expected it to work, but I'll just confirm that the new code DOES NOT stack with the ongoing EDU discount 😅 No SCS for me today then


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Any thoughts on a better pick? Would going Core be the better option? Or another library? Is Albion One still worth getting? Thanks in advance.


It depends on where you're at personally in composing, I think. Do you have experience working with other sample libraries, and this would just be your first Spitfire one? Yes an ensemble based package like Albion One or AROOF + some selections later might be better than jumping right into a section based library meant for detailed part writing. I think a lot of people jump into one side or the other and later realized the grass is greener on the other side. In this case, the grass is much cheaper on the ensemble side, and might be all you need. In time you might find you want BBCSO after all, or the SSO, or the upcoming Abbey Road modular libraries... or section based libraries from a totally different developer.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

Anyone els find their cart empties after adding something?


----------



## Henu (Sep 28, 2022)

My advice is that if you're new to this, don't spend a fortune on an ensemble library. You can get Nucleus Lite for example very cheap, while the SF are a bit more expensive even on sale. The more you invest on ensemble libraries in the beginning of your journey, the more you will probably regret it later.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 28, 2022)

I guess given the amount of 50% off's in the past 12 months, it's going to become the norm now ?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Any thoughts on a better pick? Would going Core be the better option? Or another library? Is Albion One still worth getting? Thanks in advance.


Core has a good thing and that is that it is not as expensive as Pro (if at the end you don't like BBCSO) but has all the basics of Pro. And includes an entire orchestra with a lof of articulations on the strings and good legatos.

For me, I pretty like BBCSO Pro. But it is true that it has some shit recordings and programming. Some libraries to supply this things are Abbey Road One (or the Thematic line) or Cinebrass Core for the weakness of the brass. The spiccato of V2 is awful if its exposed, but the ostinatto patch from Originals Epic Strings works for me.

Then if you pick up Core and need the extra instruments, you could purchased some _a la charte_ from Berlin Woods. Or if at the end you like BBCSO Core, you could go to Pro.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Sep 28, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I guess given the amount of 50% off's in the past 12 months, it's going to become the norm now ?


I hope so, even if this is a special thing because of their youtube channel.


----------



## grabauf (Sep 28, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Not that I expected it to work, but I'll just confirm that the new code DOES NOT stack with the ongoing EDU discount 😅 No SCS for me today then


No glitch unfortunately. I hoped it would work.


----------



## Bemused (Sep 28, 2022)

Blimey ! That site is stuck in the mud. So slow. Want Contemporary Drama Toolkit. But thinking it may be in this years "The Ton". As it's about two years out I think.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2022)

Henu said:


> My advice is that if you're new to this, don't spend a fortune on an ensemble library. You can get Nucleus Lite for example very cheap, while the SF are a bit more expensive even on sale. The more you invest on ensemble libraries in the beginning of your journey, the more you will probably regret it later.


_As long as door cracked open_ 🤷🏻‍♂️ _ OT - Loire @ $89. for short time.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

Henu said:


> My advice is that if you're new to this, don't spend a fortune on an ensemble library. You can get Nucleus Lite for example very cheap, while the SF are a bit more expensive even on sale. The more you invest on ensemble libraries in the beginning of your journey, the more you will probably regret it later.


This is definitely true, but Albion ONE/NEO and AROOF are the ensemble libraries I wish I'd had when i first started! At 50% off they aren't horribly more expensive than the competition, and the sound is first class.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Sep 28, 2022)

damcry said:


> « The 50% saving excludes all libraries released in the last 12 months, including: Fractured Strings, Mercury, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings Professional, Appassionata, Heirloom, Resonate and Polaris.
> 
> Also excluded are all libraries under £99/$99/99€, all bundles/collections and all SSDs and hard drives. »


That's an interesting definition of any library.


----------



## carlc (Sep 28, 2022)

Spitfire's website is up but seems less than stable. When I open my wishlist, everything populates for ~20 seconds and then the list disappears showing "0 items". The "you own this" tag when browsing products also seems to be not functioning at the moment. I'm sure it will clear in a bit, but I don't think I want to attempt a purchase until then.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

Prices aren't always showing either.


----------



## blaggins (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Any thoughts on a better pick? Would going Core be the better option? Or another library? Is Albion One still worth getting? Thanks in advance.


You'll get lots of opinions on this. I've seen a bunch of "what should I get as my first full orchestra" threads, you might want to just spend a few hours reading through some of those to get a feeling for what is out there. Personally I jumped in the SSO deep end myself and while I have no regrets about that, they are very expensive and have their own drawbacks to boot.

BBCSO sounds fantastic, there's drawbacks there too of course. 

I've heard good things about HOOPUS but I've never used it.

The Berkeley edition of Orchestral Tools is probably competitive in that space, I don't own it but I've heard nice things.

If I were you, I'd also take a good look at VLS Prime Edition. It's a pretty new offering (comprised of existing broader libraries that a lot of people love and swear by) and I've heard it's quite competitive as a reasonably-priced full orchestra. The Synchron Player is pretty universally beloved.

Across all these options, the sound will be quite different across the board so listening to lots of demos and mockups will probably help make the decision too. You might hate the sounds of one or more of these.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 28, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Anyone els find their cart empties after adding something?


It's fixed now


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

FYI if you have BBC SO Core and add PRO to the cart the 50% seems work ontop of the upgrade price. £250 instead of £500


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 28, 2022)

have fun everyone (who dives in). I'll pass this one (i have quite a bunch of SF libs already)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> FYI if you have BBC SO Core and add PRO to the cart the 50% seems work ontop of the upgrade price. £250 instead of £500


So one could buy BBCSO Core, use it and see if they like it, then upgrade to Pro within the 45 hour deadline? And still only end up paying $500, I mean.


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 28, 2022)

sounddust at 50% off is a great deal.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Sep 28, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> So one could buy BBCSO Core, use it and see if they like it, then upgrade to Pro within the 45 hour deadline? And still only end up paying $500, I mean.


I think that once you use the code you can no longer use it again.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> So one could buy BBCSO Core, use it and see if they like it, then upgrade to Pro within the 45 hour deadline? And still only end up paying $500, I mean.


I don't know... Maybe? I'd rather not advise on that. I've had SO core for while, was just curious to check.


----------



## Paj (Sep 28, 2022)

Owch! Hurt me! My check-engine light repair just cost me half of the original estimate, I was feeling flush, and then . . . this.
I went through the reviews but does anybody have any cautions/negative insights into Bernard Herman Toolkit, Sacconi Strings, or Uist (my only missing Albion) that they'd like to share? I know they're three different meals and I'm sticking with Kontakt libraries for this one. Thanks, in advance.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I think that once you use the code you can no longer use it again.


Yes. I checked conditions now, it’s 1 use per person.



https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/6694814534301-Flash-Sale-200K-FAQ


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> So one could buy BBCSO Core, use it and see if they like it, then upgrade to Pro within the 45 hour deadline? And still only end up paying $500, I mean.


Just FYI: There's a huge difference between CORE and PRO.

Core has only one mic mix. No other mic options so the sounds are quite distant. 
The orchestra sounds like you (the audience) are sitting quite far back in the venue.

Pro has multiple mics which makes all the difference in shaping your sound.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 28, 2022)

Symphonic Motions for some reason for me was reduced from £199 to £179 and it worked with the 50% so managed to get it for £89


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 28, 2022)

Paj said:


> Owch! Hurt me! My check-engine light repair just cost me half of the original estimate, I was feeling flush, and then . . . this.
> I went through the reviews but does anybody have any cautions/negative insights into Bernard Herman Toolkit, Sacconi Strings, or Uist (my only missing Albion) that they'd like to share? I know they're three different meals and I'm sticking with Kontakt libraries for this one. Thanks, in advance.
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


Uist is great but I imagine it's next on the chopping block and will have a discontinuation sale at some point, if you want to save this 50% off opportunity for something else.


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Symphonic Motions for some reason for me was reduced from £199 to £179 and it worked with the 50% so managed to get it for £89


That's a great library! You can get some Alfred Hitchcock vibes out of that library!


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

Regarding some of the posts with high RAM usage on BBSCO Pro...I have a new (couple of months) M1 Max Macbook Pro with 64gb of RAM. Would I run into issues?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)

I can’t enjoy in this 50% off fun as I have 50% off everything with an EDU discount! 😂


----------



## rembrant (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice way to test the water following recent events, fairly chunky sale after some silence to asses the collateral damage. 

That aside, am I right in thinking a few of the bigger libs have gone up in price pre-sale? Not sure when. May or may not be one of those convenient price jumps when a sale comes in. EG Percussion Swarm rrp hasn't been £349 forever right? If that is the route they're going down, shame.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> That's a great library! You can get some Alfred Hitchcock vibes out of that library!


THX ! Likely go for Symphonic Motions !

_OTH_ _ have Solo Violin _sooo_ Solo strings is net $159.60. Gets attention as well. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

rembrant said:


> Nice way to test the water following recent events, fairly chunky sale after some silence to asses the collateral damage.
> 
> That aside, am I right in thinking a few of the bigger libs have gone up in price pre-sale? Not sure when. May or may not be one of those convenient price jumps when a sale comes in. EG Percussion Swarm rrp hasn't been £349 forever right? If that is the route they're going down, shame.


No price increases. Percussion Swarms has been $349/£349.

_*** Edit: See comments below. Pricing errors by reviewers per @ ABMi._


----------



## rembrant (Sep 28, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> No price increases. Percussion Swarms has been $349/£349.


SOS would disagree:





Spitfire Audio Percussion Swarm


Rating: **** 4/5 Stars. If you're used to old-school percussion libraries consisting largely of single hits on individual instruments, this collection may come as a pleasant surprise.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 28, 2022)

This kind of puts me in a tough spot. I was waiting for VSL to discount BBO Orion since I don't have a dedicated woodwinds library that fits well with Appassionata. I may just bite the $99 and try to get Studio Woodwinds core. Or if I feel brave I might buy Albion One. I also have the fun task of fighting among myself on whether I should get both Chamber Evolutions or British Drama Toolkit.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 28, 2022)

rembrant said:


> SOS would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a mistake on SoS’s end since it shows as $349 on Sample Library Review too


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 28, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> This kind of puts me in a tough spot. I was waiting for VSL to discount BBO Orion since I don't have a dedicated woodwinds library that fits well with Appassionata. I may just bite the $99 and try to get Studio Woodwinds core. Or if I feel brave I might buy Albion One. I also have the fun task of fighting among myself on whether I should get both Chamber Evolutions or British Drama Toolkit.


i would advice against the core version of studio orchestra. Better go for the pro (more mics among other things).
However, while it has some nice gems inside, overall it's not that great. (it's also a different room, smaller)
appassionata is recorded in lyndhurst hall, like the symphony series and albions (well several at least).

don't pick a library that is happends to be "cheap" because of the sale. instead: pick the library you want and wait till it's on sale. (might be a bit more expensive, but also a better investment on the longer run: you have what you want that way)


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

rembrant said:


> SOS would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for catching / pointing that out.

Edit: Price errors all around by reviewers per @ AMBi


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 28, 2022)

Eric Whitaker Choir or Hans Zimmer Percussion? What would you do?


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 28, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Eric Whitaker Choir or Hans Zimmer Percussion? What would you do?


apples vs oranges 
bananas vs kiwi's
raspberries vs pineapples
grapes vs mangos

oh well you get the idea..


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Regarding some of the posts with high RAM usage on BBSCO Pro...I have a new (couple of months) M1 Max Macbook Pro with 64gb of RAM. Would I run into issues?


I use right now a MSI laptop with 32gb of RAM. It is fine as long as I dont use more than 1 mic and I don't load the full template (I have every articulation in separated tracks).


----------



## rembrant (Sep 28, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Must be a mistake on SoS’s end since it shows as $349 on Sample Library Review too


Some weird behaviour on the site all round, refreshed and its now £299. Many others have dropped in price too to more familiar levels.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 28, 2022)

Damn... That's a real good opportunity to go for BHCT...


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 28, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Eric Whitaker Choir or Hans Zimmer Percussion? What would you do?


Albion Tundra


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 28, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Albion Tundra


Already in the pocket


----------



## GtrString (Sep 28, 2022)

Nope, with Studio One and Komplete updates coming up, no Spitfire in the air this time.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Regarding some of the posts with high RAM usage on BBSCO Pro...I have a new (couple of months) M1 Max Macbook Pro with 64gb of RAM. Would I run into issues?


No, but why would you slap a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 28, 2022)

50% off - Any Library - except that one*​


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> No, but why would you slap a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


Ouch...not a fan huh. Lol.


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 28, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i would advice against the core version of studio orchestra. Better go for the pro (more mics among other things).
> However, while it has some nice gems inside, overall it's not that great. (it's also a different room, smaller)
> appassionata is recorded in lyndhurst hall, like the symphony series and albions (well several at least).
> 
> don't pick a library that is happends to be "cheap" because of the sale. instead: pick the library you want and wait till it's on sale. (might be a bit more expensive, but also a better investment on the longer run: you have what you want that way)


It's not necessarily the price that made me learn toward it, but more the sound and a few good reviews I've seen like Cory Pelizzari's review. I also have Studio Strings, so I can always blend it with that if it doesn't work with Appassionata.


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ahhhrgh! I was like Merrcccuurryyyyyyy!!!!!!!111! then: Ah, no.

But Hammers looking good!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

Every time Spitfire has one of their - many - yearly sales, people become all feverish as if they’re looking at a “once-in-a-lifetime deal of the century“-kind of thing


----------



## Crowe (Sep 28, 2022)

Dunno about that. 50% is quite simply higher than the more regular 40%. I personally don't feel much of FOMO during those XD. An extra 10% off on these kinds of prices is a pretty decent chuck.

This expense is still being subtracted from my B.F. budget XD.


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


You're going to get different opinions, but I love it. BBC is my bread and butter orchestra. It's not perfect, but no library is, and at 50% off it's a great deal.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

Thank you! Will I have any issues with running on a new Macbook Pro M1 Max with 64 gb RAM? I have very fast external SSDs to run my instruments.


Reznov981 said:


> You're going to get different opinions, but I love it. BBC is my bread and butter orchestra. It's not perfect, but no library is, and at 50% off it's a great deal.


----------



## Reznov981 (Sep 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Thank you! Will I have any issues with running on a new Macbook Pro M1 Max with 64 gb RAM? I have very fast external SSDs to run my instruments.
> 
> g


Lmao no
You'll be hard pressed getting issues from any one library on that


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Dunno about that. 50% is quite simply higher than the more regular 40%. I personally don't feel much of FOMO during those XD. An extra 10% off on these kinds of prices is a pretty decent chuck.
> 
> This expense is still being subtracted from my B.F. budget XD.


Sure, but the same happens when discount is 40%


----------



## Crowe (Sep 28, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Sure, but the same happens when discount is 40%


... I can't really deny that


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 28, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Don't do it. Seen too many regrets, but I realize it's packaged so perfectly for someone in your shoes.


The only regret I have is that I did not buy it when it was on sale and instead paid the £900 with the included SSD for it

I have appreciated the sound and quality of this library since Day 1
Every time I think about getting another Full Orchestra for scoring, I remind myself I have this and 8dio Century, along with EW OPUS

I especially enjoy the BBCSO Woodwinds, though I am not a woodwind player myself so perhaps others disagree


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 28, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> 50% off - Any Library - except that one*​


You can take the man out of Britain, but you cannot take Britain's sarcasm out of the man!!!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 28, 2022)

What a strange feeling - I seem to be the only one who doesn't need any more Spitfire libraries...?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like the 50% Off has generated a good amount of GAS here.  

I have too many SA Libraries, do I need more ?


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I have too many SA Libraries, do I need more ?


What kind of question is that? Are there any string libraries left to buy? (Have to collect them all.)


----------



## KEM (Sep 28, 2022)

damcry said:


> « The 50% saving excludes all libraries released in the last 12 months, including: Fractured Strings, Mercury, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings, Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings Professional, Appassionata, Heirloom, Resonate and Polaris.
> 
> Also excluded are all libraries under £99/$99/99€, all bundles/collections and all SSDs and hard drives. »



Wow… I was so excited to finally get Resonate…


----------



## blaggins (Sep 28, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> What a strange feeling - I seem to be the only one who doesn't need any more Spitfire libraries...?


Nah you're not the only one, although mainly I don't need more because I already have so damn many...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> What kind of question is that? Are there any string libraries left to buy? (Have to collect them all.)


OK.. Here you go. 

I always liked these strings, but thought they are too pricy, so 50% off was too tempting to let go.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. Here you go.
> 
> I always liked these strings, but thought they are too pricy, so 50% off was too tempting to let go.


I’m on the fence with Neo.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

The real question,; do any of you add a library to the basket, stare at it, then come back days later - only to repeat the same process? 🤔 It's almost a hobby.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I’m on the fence with Neo.


I was too for a long time, but this was the moment I decided to jump over and grab it at 1/2 the price.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> The real question,; do any of you add a library to the basket, stare at it, then come back days later - only to repeat the same process? 🤔 It's almost a hobby.


Only with the '_excitement' _of Spitfire !! 🎈 🧨 🎇


----------



## Technostica (Sep 28, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> The real question,; do any of you add a library to the basket, stare at it, then come back days later - only to repeat the same process? 🤔 It's almost a hobby.


There’s definitely room for a version of Spinal Tap based around composers that use sampled instruments.
Imagine a version of the Spitfire plug-in with an edge of silence knob that goes to minus eleven.
The Spitfire app already seems to be based on the Stonehenge stage prop in terms of getting the size right.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

Technostica said:


> There’s definitely room for a version of Spinal Tap based around composers that use sampled instruments.
> Imagine a version of the Spitfire plug-in with an edge of silence knob that goes to minus eleven.
> The Spitfire app already seems to be based on the Stonehenge stage prop in terms of getting the size right.



That's genius! -11 edge of silence 😂

I'd certainly watch comedy sketches about composers and software developers! World needs more laughs.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 28, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Every time Spitfire has one of their - many - yearly sales, people become all feverish as if they’re looking at a “once-in-a-lifetime deal of the century“-kind of thing





https://www.healthcentral.com/article/shopping-addiction-quiz


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

BBCSO Pro or Albion One or Abbey Road One or ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm now the proud owner of Solstice - for only about $1 more than if I waited until Christmas and gave in and bought the all Albions that are left (I really have no use for UIST - which is now all that is left.)

Edit: Curious if it would work on a bundle..... Too late now, I used my try.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 28, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm now the proud owner of Solstice - for only about $1 more than if I waited until Christmas and gave in and bought the all Albions that are left (I really have no use for UIST - which is now all that is left.)
> 
> Edit: Curious if it would work on a bundle..... Too late now, I used my try.


No I tried on bundles… wouldn’t work.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 28, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> The real question,; do any of you add a library to the basket, stare at it, then come back days later - only to repeat the same process? 🤔 It's almost a hobby.


I usually come back when the sale is over and freak out that I was going to pay so much for X item. Then I remember it was on sale and I missed it.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 28, 2022)

Picked up....Hammers


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm now the proud owner of Solstice - for only about $1 more than if I waited until Christmas and gave in and bought the all Albions that are left (I really have no use for UIST - which is now all that is left.)
> 
> Edit: Curious if it would work on a bundle..... Too late now, I used my try.


Congratulations on adding Solstice to your library collection. It's a wonderful sounding library, with lots of variety. 

I was working with it this afternoon, and it is becoming one of my favorite Albions. 

I decided to get Albion NEO today, at 50% Off, and I'm sure it is another great library to have.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 28, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Picked up....Hammers


Do you need some nails?


----------



## carlc (Sep 28, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> sounddust at 50% off is a great deal.


After listening to the demos, Sound Dust Vol 2 is calling to me. It seems to be the more interesting of the two volumes but I would welcome opinions on that.

I also just today upgraded from V Collection 7 to V Collection 9 which added ~25 new sound banks and a bunch of new synth instruments (synthstruments?). I'm feeling guilty that I've got a shiny new toy in my Spitfire cart when I haven't even finished installing the new Arturia content. Maybe I should wait for the next Spitfire sale.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Sep 28, 2022)

carlc said:


> After listening to the demos, Sound Dust Vol 2 is calling to me. It seems to be the more interesting of the two volumes but I would welcome opinions on that.
> 
> I also just today upgraded from V Collection 7 to V Collection 9 which added ~25 new sound banks and a bunch of new synth instruments (synthstruments?). I'm feeling guilty that I've got a shiny new toy in my Spitfire cart when I haven't even finished installing the new Arturia content. Maybe I should wait for the next Spitfire sale.





muziksculp said:


> Congratulations on adding Solstice to your library collection. It's a wonderful sounding library, with lots of variety.
> 
> I was working with it this afternoon, and it is becoming one of my favorite Albions.
> 
> I decided to get Albion NEO today, at 50% Off, and I'm sure it is another great library to have.


Let me know how you like NEO.

And here I am a newbie not owning anything and so overwhelmed with all the options out there. I have wanted to get something since summer. However not sure what I want to get started. BBCSO is talking to me but so is Abby One and so is Solstice and so is SSO and so is SCS. Been planning for BF but think even if BF came, I might be in the same situation. Analysis Paralysis.....


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 28, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Let me know how you like NEO.
> 
> And here I am a newbie not owning anything and so overwhelmed with all the options out there. I have wanted to get something since summer. However not sure what I want to get started. BBCSO is talking to me but so is Abby One and so is Solstice and so is SSO and so is SCS. Been planning for BF but think even if BF came, I might be in the same situation. Analysis Paralysis.....


What do you want to do with it? I mean what kind of music?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 28, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Do you need some nails?


Nailed it!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Let me know how you like NEO.
> 
> And here I am a newbie not owning anything and so overwhelmed with all the options out there. I have wanted to get something since summer. However not sure what I want to get started. BBCSO is talking to me but so is Abby One and so is Solstice and so is SSO and so is SCS. Been planning for BF but think even if BF came, I might be in the same situation. Analysis Paralysis.....


If you don't already have a main orchestral library that you tend to use, basically for the meat & Potato orchestral sounds, I would recommend the BBCSO Pro. It's my main go to orch. template library. 

If you already use another library for your main orchestral template, then the Albions are good for having more variety, and flavors to work with. You need to use them creatively. I haven't downloaded NEO yet, I might do so tonight, and get to test for a short while tomorrow. I already have Solstice, and other Albions, i.e. Tundra, and Albion ONE. Each one has something special to contribute.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> If you don't already have a main orchestral library that you tend to use, basically for the meat & Potato orchestral sounds, I would recommend the BBCSO Pro. It's my main go to orch. template library.
> 
> If you already use another library for your main orchestral template, then the Albions are good for having more variety, and flavors to work with. You need to use them creatively. I haven't downloaded NEO yet, I might do so tonight, and get to test for a short while tomorrow. I already have Solstice, and other Albions, i.e. Tundra, and Albion ONE. Each one has something special to contribute.


Thank you also for your past recommendations. This looks like the way to go... 
Question since you own it How you would compare for example Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings? What would be it's use in your projects? I listened to some Demo's and love the sound of it too.....


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Thank you also for your past recommendations. This looks like the way to go...
> Question since you own it How you would compare for example Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings? What would be it's use in your projects? I listened to some Demo's and love the sound of it too.....


You're very welcome. 

As you know my famous saying, "You can never have enough strings libraries"  

I really like Sonokinetic Orch. Strings, they have a very rich timbre, and the ability to crossfade between two articulations is quite useful, I have been using it on and off, but not for a full project yet. 

It can be a bit CPU heavy when using the multiple mics, so I'm not using them, but using their standard full mix versions. I would say, they are quite suitable for more Epic, and Adventure style projects, also romantic strings style music. 

There is also hall noise in this library, so some EQ treatment will be needed when mixing it to filter them out.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 28, 2022)

Got excited.

Tried using it on Fractured Strings (I would have been fine with 50% off the full price, not the $209 price for Orchestral Swarms owners). *Denied.*

Oh well, I can pick up the bundle for the AR1 expansions (I only have one, Mysterious Reeds, which was mistakenly eligible for a previous 50% off coupon). *Denied.*

Sigh.

Maybe I'll go with BDT or CDT. But I'd hate to buy one only to have it included in this year's The Ton.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 28, 2022)

Release said:


> Is Neo a solid choice for a first time Spitfire purchase? I absolutely LOVE the Epic Strings originals. (I'm a beginner so ensembles are fine).


Neo's strings are gorgeous.

But the brass and woodwinds are definitely _extremely_ niche. If you like their sound, then of course go for it. But if this is going to be your first full / "general purpose" orchestral library, it might be better to go with something else.

At 50% off though, the strings and the extra eDNA content alone is a great deal IMO.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice, the Kinematik add-on for eDNA Earth is eligible despite its price. Probably gonna go with that for $24.50.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 28, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Neo's strings are gorgeous.
> 
> But the brass and woodwinds are definitely _extremely_ niche. If you like their sound, then of course go for it. But if this is going to be your first full / "general purpose" orchestral library, it might be better to go with something else.
> 
> At 50% off though, the strings and the extra eDNA content alone is a great deal IMO.


I’ve had surprising success with Neo doing quick mock ups of Tin Pan Alley sheet music and silent era photoplay music for something resembling a salon or modest sized theater orchestra. (I use these for class demonstrations where modem recordings don’t exist.) i find the winds and brass arrange themselves pretty well with only small tweaking.


----------



## classicalaudio (Sep 28, 2022)

I’ve got BBCSO, SCS, and cinebrass core, and thinking about making a move at some point to SSO. I generally really like BBC. How smart/redundant would that move be, especially re the SSO strings? Would that really be a step up on orchestral strings? Genre is primarily classical symphonic music.

Alternatively, I don’t have any dedicated solo strings, and could see going for either sacconi (the demos are stunning and would love a quartet writing tool) or solo strings? Or for a totally different direction could go with the burgess percussion to have a dedicated extensive library. 

But ultimately don’t want to buy anything if it’s not going to really add much over the BBC/cinebrass combo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I’ve had surprising success with Neo doing quick mock ups of Tin Pan Alley sheet music and silent era photoplay music for something resembling a salon or modest sized theater orchestra. (I use these for class demonstrations where modem recordings don’t exist.) i find the winds and brass arrange themselves pretty well with only small tweaking.


Yup, and that's a pretty niche use. It probably would work quite well for that. But for more traditional orchestral stuff? No way.

There's no double reed instruments in the woodwinds, with saxophones taking their place instead. The brass uses a bass trombone for the low end, flugelhorns for the high brass, and horns + euphoniums in the middle. It's simply not a "normal" orchestra, nor is it trying to be.

That's cool and all, and they definitely are interesting. But Neo as a first full orchestral library? I don't think so.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> As you know my famous saying, "You can never have enough strings libraries"
> 
> ...


Neos strings shorts is great! Also being able to use only the A or B side is great for even more detailed sound


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2022)

classicalaudio said:


> I’ve got BBCSO, SCS, and cinebrass core, and thinking about making a move at some point to SSO. I generally really like BBC. How smart/redundant would that move be, especially re the SSO strings? Would that really be a step up on orchestral strings? Genre is primarily classical symphonic music.
> 
> Alternatively, I don’t have any dedicated solo strings, and could see going for either sacconi (the demos are stunning and would love a quartet writing tool) or solo strings? Or for a totally different direction could go with the burgess percussion to have a dedicated extensive library.
> 
> But ultimately don’t want to buy anything if it’s not going to really add much over the BBC/cinebrass combo.


I’m a hobbyist who‘s got BBCSO Pro, SCS Pro, SSS Pro, Cinebrass Core etc.

FWIW I think the strings in BBCSO sound fantastic, so I would save my money and not buy SSS. The latter really isn’t all that useful a library to be honest. It lacks in short articulations and the library will break if you try to write anything in a faster tempo. The legato is nothing to write home about either.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 28, 2022)

I thought I'd finally buy SSB, since I already have the legacy phalanx -line of it, so that'd be 333e, and with additional 50% that seems like an OK deal. Anyways, their store keeps "autoupgrading" my cart to Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, which includes that horrible masse-orchestra and that makes it a bundle, and that.. well:





Better luck next time I suppose.

EDIT! 
Sometimes it doesn't "upgrade" instantly and one can get around it. Good thing is, I managed to change my mind whilst doing so and I'll be saving my pennies for something else :D


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 28, 2022)

Tatu said:


> I thought I'd finally buy SSB, since I already have the legacy phalanx -line of it, so that'd be 333e, and with additional 50% that seems like an OK deal. Anyways, their store keeps "autoupgrading" my cart to Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, which includes that horrible masse-orchestra and that makes it a bundle, and that.. well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if the SSO bundle didn't have Masse, and SSB was the only library that you needed to complete that bundle, it is still considered a bundle and would have been ineligible.

The "auto-upgrade" is a good thing generally, since it prevents you from paying more if you weren't aware there was a bundle that included what you already have and what was in your cart. I'd guess this happens most often with the "scoring" bundles. Like if you already owned Albion ONE, and wanted to get Solo Strings, you might not know there is a bundle with those two items, and that it is almost always cheaper to complete the bundle versus buying Solo Strings by itself.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 28, 2022)

What is the AROOF full-collection upgrade price if you own the base library? (With understanding that upgrade won’t be at 50%)

I’m wondering what the total would wind up being, if I snag the base at 50% and then upgrade with the regular AROOF collection bundle savings.


----------



## Henu (Sep 29, 2022)

Bundles are excluded from this sale, I think.


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Sep 29, 2022)

classicalaudio said:


> I’ve got BBCSO, SCS, and cinebrass core, and thinking about making a move at some point to SSO. I generally really like BBC. How smart/redundant would that move be, especially re the SSO strings? Would that really be a step up on orchestral strings? Genre is primarily classical symphonic music.
> 
> Alternatively, I don’t have any dedicated solo strings, and could see going for either sacconi (the demos are stunning and would love a quartet writing tool) or solo strings? Or for a totally different direction could go with the burgess percussion to have a dedicated extensive library.
> 
> But ultimately don’t want to buy anything if it’s not going to really add much over the BBC/cinebrass combo.


I have both SSO and BBCSO, and I find them to be very redundant. I'd save my money. 🙂


----------



## DovesGoWest (Sep 29, 2022)

Albion One or HZ Percussion - Any recommendations?

Current Libraries
BBC SO Pro, Areia, Vista, LSCS, CS Brass Core & Pro
Damage 2, 8DIO Epic Taikos\Dhols\Frame, Epic Perc III


----------



## pranic (Sep 29, 2022)

DovesGoWest said:


> Albion One or HZ Percussion - Any recommendations?
> 
> Current Libraries
> BBC SO Pro, Areia, Vista, LSCS, CS Brass Core & Pro
> Damage 2, 8DIO Epic Taikos\Dhols\Frame, Epic Perc III


If you already have Damage 2 and the 8DIO perc libraries, I'd probably recommend grabbing Albion ONE instead of HZ Percussion. I own both, and just upgraded during this sale to HZ Perc Professional. I'm not sure I *needed* the extra mic and mixes, but they do sound good. I just think if you're expanding your libraries, you'd have a bit more coverage with Albion One having a bit of everything under the covers. You're pretty well covered for percussion.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2022)

Question, I'm looking for the changelog to BHCT but can't find update information anywhere. Does Spitfire not publish their changelogs? Does anyone know whether BHCT has been updated since 2017?


----------



## madfloyd (Sep 29, 2022)

Anyone feel Tundra is worth getting at 1/2 price?


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 29, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Anyone feel Tundra is worth getting at 1/2 price?


Yes!


----------



## Everratic (Sep 29, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Anyone feel Tundra is worth getting at 1/2 price?


Yes, the sounds are beautiful and it’s the kind of library you can layer into anything.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 29, 2022)

classicalaudio said:


> How smart/redundant would that move be, especially re the SSO strings?


Personally, I'd save your money. I was total excited to finally buy SSS last year, only to discover that it didn't age well. It sounds wonderful, but is very clunky and has a lot annoying artefacts. SCS is a much better choice IMO, and you already own it.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 29, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Question, I'm looking for the changelog to BHCT but can't find update information anywhere. Does Spitfire not publish their changelogs? Does anyone know whether BHCT has been updated since 2017?


i believe the last update was Jan 2019.

They fixed an issue where some of the short mutes weren’t sounding and they fixed some small NKS mapping issues.


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Any heavy users of OACE out there who can wholeheartedly endorse it? This one is tempting me at only $150.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 29, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Any heavy users of OACE out there who can wholeheartedly endorse it? This one is tempting me at only $150.


Out of the 10 or so Spitfire libraries I own, OACE is one of the best for sure.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 29, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> What is the AROOF full-collection upgrade price if you own the base library? (With understanding that upgrade won’t be at 50%)
> 
> I’m wondering what the total would wind up being, if I snag the base at 50% and then upgrade with the regular AROOF collection bundle savings.


If you own the base library, each of the Scoring Selects is $34. IIRC you do have to buy_ all_ the Scoring Selects to keep getting the bundle price.

I think you might be best off waiting for Black Friday. Keep in mind Spitfire sales on "Black Weekend" have historically been *80% off bundles, 40% off individual* products. Then their "Christmas Wishlist" sale is similar, sometimes tilted more towards single products.

Here's the math:

Abbey Road Collection to date = *$589* anytime bundle price.

Buying AROOF for 50% off and then "Complete Your Collection" = 225 + 9x34 = *$531* as you can see you won't save too much

Abbey Road Collection at... let's say 60% off bundle price on Black Friday = *$235* (or if they dare to do 80% off.... $120!)


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Abbey Road Collection at... let's say 60% off bundle price on Black Friday = *$235* (or if they dare to do 80% off.... $120!)


Yeah, that will not happen ($120), sorry.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 29, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Any heavy users of OACE out there who can wholeheartedly endorse it? This one is tempting me at only $150.


I love OACE and use it all the time. The waves are especially nice, instant love. It is sampled in fourths, as I recall, rather than major seconds, and some complain about that, but I've never had an issue.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 29, 2022)

classicalaudio said:


> I’ve got BBCSO, SCS, and cinebrass core, and thinking about making a move at some point to SSO. I generally really like BBC. How smart/redundant would that move be, especially re the SSO strings? Would that really be a step up on orchestral strings? Genre is primarily classical symphonic music.
> 
> Alternatively, I don’t have any dedicated solo strings, and could see going for either sacconi (the demos are stunning and would love a quartet writing tool) or solo strings? Or for a totally different direction could go with the burgess percussion to have a dedicated extensive library.
> 
> But ultimately don’t want to buy anything if it’s not going to really add much over the BBC/cinebrass combo.


IMO Spitfire's best strings product is Appassionata. It's a generational leap forward for their sampling. Appassionata is excluded from this sale, is cheap already and will be cheaper on BF... regardless I wouldn't really buy any strings from SF right now except Appassionata & waiting for their Abbey Road releases. In your position I'd rather look outside Spitfire to Cinematic Studio Strings (IMO the best strings available right now).



dunamisstudio said:


> Picked up....Hammers


Looking at that too... let us know what you think of it!

I feel like it's still relatively unheard in media music unlike HZ01/HZP that has been all over the place...


----------



## hokkaido (Sep 29, 2022)

Dang. So I'm now split between HO OPUS for 398 bucks (which I've tested and like so far) or now BBC SO Pro for 500 bucks... Or buying into VSL at EDU pricing (40% until October 3, since I'm not in the EU, no VAT, so Synchron Brass, WW, SSP, Harp and Percussion PLUS Prime together are "only" 950 bucks)


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 29, 2022)

Unless you are able to get something in a bundle, the 50% sale has historically been the best discount on a single library if you are trying to decide. This is always subject to change in the future. 
Regular Spitfire sales have been:
BF -* the Ton* - two to three selected libraries at $100 for both. Always a great deal, but not generally the really expensive libraries. I paid $37 for Edna Earth one year because I had the other library in the bundle
*The Black Weekend* - two to three expensive libraries priced at a price to get you the freebie that is some unusual library they made for the sale. Usually comes out to about 65% off

Christmas - *Paul & Christian Christmas Hampers* - really great deal usually 65-70% off, but you have to like what is in them. 
* Standard sale*: 40% off individual items /30% off bundles - with the bundle discount, this usually equates to 65% off the individual libraries. 
*Special bundles* - These are bundles selected by someone in the industry as favorites that combine libraries that are not normally bundled together and give them a price similar to the bundle sale price. Great deal if you like the libraries. This is a fairly recent addition that started about 2 years ago. 

Apex Sale - 50% off one library they select. Usually around March/April

Spring sale - similar to the Christmas sale without the hampers usually around May. Last 2 years has had special bundles.

This year they had a summer sale. They also have an EDU sale in September that varies and is only open to those with an EDU discount. 

Random sales throughout the year - 40 to 50% off single items they normally select. About a year ago, they started this monthly item on sale. And these special "Hit a goal" sales. Around the end of 2019, the sales ramped up. Could be to pay for the AR libraries that they started recording around that time? Prior to that, it was pretty much the 4 basic sales and the EDU in September. I think that is about it. 

The best part about Spitfire? They give you credit for anything you already own in a bundle. Not all companies do this.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 29, 2022)

NoamL said:


> If you own the base library, each of the Scoring Selects is $34. IIRC you do have to buy_ all_ the Scoring Selects to keep getting the bundle price.
> 
> I think you might be best off waiting for Black Friday. Keep in mind Spitfire sales on "Black Weekend" have historically been *80% off bundles, 40% off individual* products. Then their "Christmas Wishlist" sale is similar, sometimes tilted more towards single products.
> 
> ...


If only they were $34 each without buying all at once. Sadly there are a couple of stinkers in my opinion.

And correct me if I'm wrong, people, but do we ever see discounts on bundles? I thought Spitfire's whole thing was that bundles are year-round the best deal on any package and they never discount them. Certainly if they happen they're rare.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 29, 2022)

hokkaido said:


> Dang. So I'm now split between HO OPUS for 398 bucks (which I've tested and like so far) or now BBC SO Pro for 500 bucks... Or buying into VSL at EDU pricing (40% until October 3, since I'm not in the EU, no VAT, so Synchron Brass, WW, SSP, Harp and Percussion PLUS Prime together are "only" 950 bucks)


i would go vsl (hoopus is constantly on sale, spitfire has quite a few sales trhoughout the year, vsl for EDU lesser so).
OR wait till black friday or holiday sales, and see what is offered then (it's not far away)

But whatever you do.. pick at least something you find pleasing to listen too (walkthroughs especially) and like the workflow from (as far as you can research, no matter the brand/product). VSL offers a refund (within i believe 14 days? check on their website for the exact days), the others, from the big 5 devs, don't have a refund offer. Hoopus you did try , and liked.. with spitfire you cannot try it for cheap, or free.. But that aside, if Spitfire has the sound you are looking for, and you can deal with the workflow, then go that route.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 29, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> If only they were $34 each without buying all at once. Sadly there are a couple of stinkers in my opinion.
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, people, but do we ever see discounts on bundles? I thought Spitfire's whole thing was that bundles are year-round the best deal on any package and they never discount them. Certainly if they happen they're rare.


As far as I know, the new SSO bundle price is the only one that will never go on sale. They had said they weren't putting the AROOF bundle on sale, but this could change. I thought it was included in the Spring sale.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 29, 2022)

hokkaido said:


> Dang. So I'm now split between HO OPUS for 398 bucks (which I've tested and like so far) or now BBC SO Pro for 500 bucks... Or buying into VSL at EDU pricing (40% until October 3, since I'm not in the EU, no VAT, so Synchron Brass, WW, SSP, Harp and Percussion PLUS Prime together are "only" 950 bucks)


Get the Free BBCSO Discover and try it out to see if you like it. And check out the sound of VSL - some don't like it. It can be a little too clean. Otherwise, I am with @RogiervG and vote for VSL with the EDU discount.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 29, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> As far as I know, the new SSO bundle price is the only one that will never go on sale. They had said they weren't putting the AROOF bundle on sale, but this could change. I thought it was included in the Spring sale.


I think the ARO collection was too new to be on sale then, I remember that also being an exception. But yeah I think you're right about SSO being the one bundle that's just always on the deepest discount possible.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 29, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> I think the ARO collection was too new to be on sale then, I remember that also being an exception. But yeah I think you're right about SSO being the one bundle that's just always on the deepest discount possible.


They basically said that is a permanent sales price.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> do we ever see discounts on bundles


No. Except special bundles they create for a specific sale.


----------



## ism (Sep 29, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Anyone feel Tundra is worth getting at 1/2 price?


Or at full price


----------



## Greeno (Sep 29, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> 50% off - Any Library - except that one*​


Go on Dan, you know you want to join in!
Also...Britain's economy is having a massive shit show, Spitfire probably thought "oh crap lets get some more money in before everything crashes...hey everyone here's a sale!"


----------



## Greeno (Sep 29, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> If only they were $34 each without buying all at once. Sadly there are a couple of stinkers in my opinion.
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, people, but do we ever see discounts on bundles? I thought Spitfire's whole thing was that bundles are year-round the best deal on any package and they never discount them. Certainly if they happen they're rare.


which ones do you think are not good?


----------



## Paj (Sep 29, 2022)

I agree with the point that lettucehat brought up to me about UIST headed for an EOL sale, so it came down to Sacconi and Herrmann. I went with Herrmann and Sacconi is still in the wishlist.

Paj
8^)


----------



## AMBi (Sep 29, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Personally, I'd save your money. I was total excited to finally buy SSS last year, only to discover that it didn't age well. It sounds wonderful, but is very clunky and has a lot annoying artefacts. SCS is a much better choice IMO, and you already own it.


Hmm interesting
I was considering getting Symphonic Strings, can you tell me some it’s biggest shortcomings?

I’ve fallen pretty indifferent to SCS for similar reasons after getting it last year, so I’m not sure SSS will be a great pick now since people tend to say it’s aged worse.

Starting to think BBCSO may be a better pick for me for symphonic sized strings.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 29, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Go on Dan, you know you want to join in!
> Also...Britain's economy is having a massive shit show, Spitfire probably thought "oh crap lets get some more money in before everything crashes...hey everyone here's a sale!"


I imagine a good amount of SF sales are dollar denominated so they may well be doing fine selling libraries in dollars, paying wages, rents, debts, in pounds.


----------



## liquidlino (Sep 29, 2022)

hokkaido said:


> Dang. So I'm now split between HO OPUS for 398 bucks (which I've tested and like so far) or now BBC SO Pro for 500 bucks... Or buying into VSL at EDU pricing (40% until October 3, since I'm not in the EU, no VAT, so Synchron Brass, WW, SSP, Harp and Percussion PLUS Prime together are "only" 950 bucks)


Unless you really need full perc, bbo phoenix and quasar are the same samples, just slightly fewer instruments. 

And remember, the edu discount and 10% fee has to be repaid if you resell, which basically makes reselling pointless.


----------



## StillLife (Sep 29, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> sounddust at 50% off is a great deal.


It sure is!


----------



## StillLife (Sep 29, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I can’t enjoy in this 50% off fun as I have 50% off everything with an EDU discount! 😂


Yeah, me too. This sale stinks!


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 29, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Ouch...not a fan huh. Lol.


Of BBCSO Core? Absolutely not a fan. Using it was like trying to herd feral cats into a pen with an open gate at every end.

@mybadmemory insists that Pro is a completely different ballgame, so I guess I'll finally give it a chance to shine. Not holding out hope, but the upgrade with the discount will make the sting hurt less if I hate it like I do Core. Worst case, I do like the strings at least.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 29, 2022)

Greeno said:


> which ones do you think are not good?



Grand brass doesn’t appeal to me, flutes doesn’t sound well implemented, and the horns and trumpets just seem unnecessary with full modular libraries on the way, and considering AROOF’s brass sound great minus legato. I like the combinations in the collection though, especially as AROOF’s wind ensembles aren’t amazing.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 29, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Go on Dan, you know you want to join in!
> Also...Britain's economy is having a massive shit show, Spitfire probably thought "oh crap lets get some more money in before everything crashes...hey everyone here's a sale!"



A 200k subscribers sale was widely expected and probably only delayed by company drama.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2022)

BHCT is finally miiiiine \o/.

...maybe I should go make some music.

EDIT: ...After I download this 135 gb library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

Crowe said:


> BHCT is finally miiiiine \o/.
> 
> ...maybe I should go make some music.


One of my all time favourites. Have fun!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 29, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Hmm interesting
> I was considering getting Symphonic Strings, can you tell me some it’s biggest shortcomings?
> 
> I’ve fallen pretty indifferent to SCS for similar reasons after getting it last year, so I’m not sure SSS will be a great pick now since people tend to say it’s aged worse.
> ...


It lacks proper Staccato patches. I've tried adjusting the the time, but it doesn't sound right

In the Performance Legato patches, the vibrato can only be either on or off.

Clunky legatos in general

A lot of noisy samples, especially in the tails (there's actually a few places where it sounds like someone getting out of their chair or something). Not just SSS, but I've found such artefacts in other libraries.

The tone? Beautiful. Arguably one of the best out there IMO. Basically, it's the same clunkiness you'll find in SCS, but I found SCS much more useable for my workflow.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Of BBCSO Core? Absolutely not a fan. Using it was like trying to herd feral cats into a pen with an open gate at every end.
> 
> @mybadmemory insists that Pro is a completely different ballgame, so I guess I'll finally give it a chance to shine. Not holding out hope, but the upgrade with the discount will make the sting hurt less if I hate it like I do Core. Worst case, I do like the strings at least.


Oh but I loved Core too, so don’t get your hopes up! I think Pro is a different ballgame IF you like Core. Probably not otherwise.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 29, 2022)

Have Albion(s) _ ONE & Tundra.

Struggling between Neo / Solstice _ perhaps between complement / contrast.
Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Have Albion ONE & Tundra.
> Struggling between Neo and Solstice _ yet also between complement and contrast.
> Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


Solstice. From contrast perspective. As much as I love NEO, for Tundra owners I'd advice Solstice in a heartbeat. Such a joy to play, and a plethora of great instruments / sections.


----------



## liquidlino (Sep 29, 2022)

Crowe said:


> BHCT is finally miiiiine \o/.
> 
> ...maybe I should go make some music.
> 
> EDIT: ...After I download this 135 gb library.


Don't forget to dig into the folder structure, there's stereo mixes buried in there, as well as tons of additional percussion patches, and time machine patches none of which you can access from the main patches.


----------



## carlc (Sep 29, 2022)

hokkaido said:


> Dang. So I'm now split between HO OPUS for 398 bucks (which I've tested and like so far) or now BBC SO Pro for 500 bucks... Or buying into VSL at EDU pricing (40% until October 3, since I'm not in the EU, no VAT, so Synchron Brass, WW, SSP, Harp and Percussion PLUS Prime together are "only" 950 bucks)


FYI... HOOPUS is $334 at JRRShop with code "GROUP". Just sayin'. If you're considering it, get it for the best price possible


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Solstice. From contrast perspective. As much as I love NEO, for Tundra owners I'd advice Solstice in a heartbeat. Such a joy to play, and a plethora of great instruments / sections.


Thank-you Temme ! Playing through Homay, Lucie, Snorri audio tracks _ with your comments, all comes together.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 29, 2022)

Decided to get Alb Neo. Just waiting for it to download!


----------



## jneebz (Sep 29, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Have Albion(s) _ ONE & Tundra.
> 
> Struggling between Neo / Solstice _ perhaps between complement / contrast.
> Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


Solstice. +1


----------



## classicalaudio (Sep 29, 2022)

Having been dissuaded from buying SSS by excellent advice above (thank you!), I'm now down to either Sacconi Strings or Solo Strings. What do folks think who have one or both of those? I'm a classical composer, and have the use cases of both writing for quartet and also other combos of piano or choir and solo instrument or duet. It doesn't seem like there's a ton on Sacconi out there. I know there are other options -- Cremoni, etc. to me just doesn't sound right, so I'd trade a hyper-realistic sound for wide-open flexibility as a general rule.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 29, 2022)

classicalaudio said:


> Having been dissuaded from buying SSS by excellent advice above (thank you!), I'm now down to either Sacconi Strings or Solo Strings. What do folks think who have one or both of those? I'm a classical composer, and have the use cases of both writing for quartet and also other combos of piano or choir and solo instrument or duet. It doesn't seem like there's a ton on Sacconi out there. I know there are other options -- Cremoni, etc. to me just doesn't sound right, so I'd trade a hyper-realistic sound for wide-open flexibility as a general rule.


I much prefer solo strings to Sacconi. Sacconi is maybe a hair more useable for straight up quartet writing, but it has several peculiar limitations. cello only goes to A above middle C and viola lacks trills. The scripting across the quartet is not nearly as consistent as you’d expect for a quartet. I don’t regret buying Sacconi since it does have some capabilities outside the solo strings, but I think the solo strings generally more capable. If you want examples of various quartets including solo strings and Sacconi see my thread on the pandemic fragments: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/pandemic-fragments.128409/post-5157524 

The Sacconi examples are near the end of the thread.


----------



## classicalaudio (Sep 29, 2022)

@jbuhler - thanks for your response. I have to say, I'm going down the rabbit hole of listening to your musical "journal" compositions - very very compelling. It's frustrating because I'm lusting after the warm rich more traditional quartet sound in the Sacconi even though it seems clear from your flags that it would have real limitations. Definitely leaning toward the solo strings now.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 29, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Have Albion(s) _ ONE & Tundra.
> 
> Struggling between Neo / Solstice _ perhaps between complement / contrast.
> Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


I’d say Neo, yet who am I (but a Tundra lover)


----------



## AMBi (Sep 29, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Have Albion(s) _ ONE & Tundra.
> 
> Struggling between Neo / Solstice _ perhaps between complement / contrast.
> Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


Even though I’m a massive Neo lover, Solstice seems to give more bank for buck at that price since it has such a larger selection of sounds and is so unique.

Neo’s strings are breathtaking but the woodwinds, brass and harmonium are extremely niche, and that pretty much just leaves the loops and pads which can admittedly feel a bit same-y.
The strings alone still make Neo worth it in my opinion though, especially as a compliment to Tundra.


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Sep 29, 2022)

$125 to update from Studio Strings basic to Professional, yes or no? Only wrong answers


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2022)

AMBi said:


> The strings alone still make Neo worth it in my opinion though, especially as a compliment to Tundra.


Yup. The NEO Strings are the only reason I purchased it during this sale. I knew it's the only part of the library I will enjoy using a lot. The rest is OK or So-So.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 29, 2022)

Page Lyn Turner said:


> $125 to update from Studio Strings basic to Professional, yes or no? Only wrong answers


Get solstice


----------



## David Baran (Sep 29, 2022)

Ok Guys I need a little bit of help.

I'm debating between:

1. Albion One - $220
2. HOPUS on JRRSHOP -$334
3. BBCSO PRO (currently own Core) - $275 for me after the 50%
4. Cinestrings Core -$265. (I have CineStrings Pro, CineBrass Core/Pro, Cineperc, Cinewinds Core/Pro, Taylor Davis, Monster Low brass etc).
5. Cubase Pro - $350 (Currently on Reaper).

I also already own AR1 Foundations (no expansions), Solstice, and Neo, and I use a few other things here and there like Angel Strings Vol 1, 8DIo Anthology Strings, 8W (their epic orchestra with more mic positions than Majestica), 8Dio Deep sampled Cello, Komplete 13 Ultimate, and Omnisphere.

The first 4 listed above have been on my list to get "eventually" it's just a question of, in which order.

I like the Albions for the eDNA synths and the Steam Band/grid/hybrid stuff as well, for making sci-fi hybrid textures/soundscapes/underscores in addition to the orchestra so I find value there.

HOPUS I would like to get for the orchestrator and the strings.

Cinesamples Cinestrings Core is the only one I don't have out of the bunch. Originally I never picked up like a mainline Strings only library and instead of buying CSS or Cinestrings or something, I ended up going off on a tangent and buying Solstice, then Neo, then BBC Core, etc.

So now I am not sure if I should grab Cinestrings Core to complete the collection and room tone, or just skip it. I heard it was getting upgraded to 2.0? Is that going to be free?

Not in the biggest hurry to upgrade to BBCSO Pro, but doing it now will save me $50. Not the biggest issue if I have to pay that later.

*Which one of these 4 would be the better choice to round out what I already have and use?* If none, is there anything else you would recommend from the current Spitfire sale or the NI Cinesampels sale that is going on for another 8 hours or so, or something else entirely that might be on sale on Black Friday?

My music consists of mostly long experimental sci-fi(ish) noodling sessions, cinematic underscore, soundscapes, ambient and horror.

I've been debating on and off about moving to Cubase from Reaper. Don't have a problem with Reaper really, and I have a technical background so I am not intimidated by it. I also read through the entire "did you drop reaper" thread.

Don't have any particular reason to switch except maybe the UI and reaper windows cluttering my screen like its windows XP and the fact that it's what most of the composers I know use, either that or Logic. I only ever used Reaper and Reason back in the day so I have no experience with other DAWs. The Cubase sale also gives you some instruments like the Arturia CS-80 synth ($120) and Melodyne essentials, and some other stuff.

As I type this I'm installing the Cubase Demo. Might as well check it out. Do I need all the other crap like Groove Agent and Halion SE and Caleidescope or Verve or whatever else? I know some say optional but others say recommended. Is this all part of the demo?


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 29, 2022)

I once passed on BHCT at CLOSE TO 70% OFF. 

Now thinking about getting it at 50% off.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 29, 2022)

David Baran said:


> Ok Guys I need a little bit of help.
> 
> I'm debating between:
> 
> ...


None. I'd say get SCS, as you don't have a chamber strings library in your collection.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 29, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> I once passed on BHCT at CLOSE TO 70% OFF.
> 
> Now thinking about getting it at 50% off.


I got it at 65% off when it was in that sale bundle earlier this year, but ended up not really caring for it. The room just doesn't sound good to me. The stereo mixes and external reverb help a lot, but I've simply been spoiled by AIR (and Teldex, as I've started branching out to OT with the recent TH Brass + Percussion bundle sale).

A lot of people do like it though.


----------



## David Baran (Sep 29, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> None. I'd say get SCS, as you don't have a chamber strings library in your collection.


I thought Albion Neo was chamber sized. I do have that (I mentioned that).


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 29, 2022)

David Baran said:


> I thought Albion Neo was chamber sized. I do have that (I mentioned that).


It is chamber. I think he also pointed to the fact that you no chamber section library. If you want to do detailed writing.

If you really like ensemble libraries then keep doing that! But as you already have ar1 I don’t think Albion one will add much more. Unless you want the hybrid stuff.

If it was me and looking at what you have I would get cinebrass core. For a great dedicated brass library


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 29, 2022)

David Baran said:


> I thought Albion Neo was chamber sized. I do have that (I mentioned that).


Didn't catch that. Still, you don't have a section-based chamber strings library yet.


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Speaking of chamber, I just pulled the trigger on OACE. Ready to add some cool chamber strings waves to all of my tracks


----------



## Vastman (Sep 29, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> 50% off - Any Library - except that one*​


Wasted hours and NEITHER OF THE TWO I WAS CONSIDERING WAS BUYABLE...rather PISSED at this point on spitfire, having most of their libraries... exclusions SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED CLEARLY😠


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2022)

Vastman said:


> Wasted hours and NEITHER OF THE TWO I WAS CONSIDERING WAS BUYABLE...rather PISSED at this point on spitfire, having most of their libraries... exclusions SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED CLEARLY😠


They did post it clearly. It's in the FAQ. There is a very big banner on the main page detailing this fact.

Live and learn \o/.


----------



## David Baran (Sep 30, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> It is chamber. I think he also pointed to the fact that you no chamber section library. If you want to do detailed writing.
> 
> If you really like ensemble libraries then keep doing that! But as you already have ar1 I don’t think Albion one will add much more. Unless you want the hybrid stuff.
> 
> If it was me and looking at what you have I would get cinebrass core. For a great dedicated brass library


I have Cinebrass core/pro. I stated that. Cinestrings as mentioned, is the only one I am missing, hence why I was asking if I should finish the collection or not, not even for this sale specifically, but for future reference. I know some people love the strings in it and others not so much. I got the rest of the Cine series so maybe finishing the collection would be the best option here. 

I personally really like Cinebrass (the tone) and Cineperc and they are my go-to brass and pec libraries. 

No offense, but I wish people would *actually* read what I wrote before making suggestions. 

Anyhow, because there are so many String libraries out there that are "good" like CSS and Modern Scoring Strings, Pacific Strings, VSL, etc, I am just torn on what specific one I should have to be my "go-to" and "bread and butter string library" out of either the ones I own or could get, in general, especially now considering that I have more strings in BBC Core, Neo, AR1, Angel Strings Vol 1, Session Strings Pro, 8W epic orchestra, Anthology Strings, and Albion Solstice (and whatever cheaper libraries I didn't mention). I understand that some of these are only ensembles. 

I wanted to get a smaller chamber sized library, specifically Spitfire Chamber Strings for a long time now but I just haven't yet been willing to part with $799 or even the $450-$480 when on sale. Also right now I am not really writing anything that would require a smaller and detailed chamber sized orchestra. 

Still I do appreciate the advice on detailed writing using a chamber section library.

I do like panting broad strokes using ensembles, and the hybrid stuff in Albion One does interest me quite a bit (right now more then the orch part itself). I loved all that stuff in Solstice for example. 

Welp, the Cinesamples sale just ended...I watched the ticker go down....I guess I will skip the Strings. Probably better to wait until 2.0 comes out. Even if they raise the price eventually there will be some sale again. If they do raise the price I'll just laugh and buy CSS or Audiobro or something. 

Looks like it's probably going to be Albion One or maybe I should just pick up the EDNA synth for $75 and call it a day since I like the Hybrid stuff.


----------



## David Baran (Sep 30, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Didn't catch that. Still, you don't have a section-based chamber strings library yet.


 I do realize that and I've been meaning to pick up the Spitfire chamber strings ever since I read many people recommending this library. The price is the only thing that has been holding me back. Even on sale they are quite expensive.


----------



## asherpope (Sep 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Any heavy users of OACE out there who can wholeheartedly endorse it? This one is tempting me at only $150.


Best spitfire product I own.


----------



## handz (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> Ok Guys I need a little bit of help.
> 
> I'm debating between:
> 
> ...


Why Albion? Why BBSCO? When you have whole Cinesamples and buying Opus, rather buy some CSS / CSB / CSW... if you need another orchestral library. 

Cubase pro for the current sale price is a great investment though.


----------



## David Baran (Sep 30, 2022)

handz said:


> Why Albion? Why BBSCO? When you have whole Cinesamples and buying Opus, rather buy some CSS / CSB / CSW... if you need another orchestral library.
> 
> Cubase pro for the current sale price is a great investment though.


I like the hybrid stuff in the Albions.

Don't have Cinestrings Core so don't have the whole Cine library. Haven't bought Opus yet, it just seemed "enticing" ever since I watched the Opus videos and keep seeing people say good thins about it.

Obviously the Cinematic Studio Series are top notch but at the moment I didn't want to spend $450 on a string library by itself when I can get an entire orchestra for less that comes with more value to me and other sounds, and I can fill out the rest with what I already have.

I do love how CSS sounds. They sound rich and very warm to me. They are definitely on my "need to get these at some point" list but right now I don't feel like I *need* them.

I will probably get more immediate use out of Opus orchestrator and the winds in there and still have strings and brass to play with, or the Albion Hybrid stuff in Albion One and the ready to go ensembles.

BBCSO was primarily to get the other mics for flexibility.

Still, the stuff I am actually really interested in, and excited about getting, but want to wait a little until they get reduced a bit more in price are Symphonic Destruction by Heavyocity and E/W Forbidden Planet. I just love that cyberpunk and sci-fi sound, so this is the type of stuff that really speaks to me. I love Omnisphere for this same reason, and even the hybrid stuff in Solstice was excellent for this dark sci-fi horror sound.

The orch stuff I just like to layer on top of that to give me more of that classic sci-fi sound as needed. I'm not much into writing epic sweeping fantasy orch scores or orchestral suites (at least not yet).
Right now I'm in this "experimental music" phase where I am just enjoying doing weird synth-orchestra impressionist things and space horror.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Sep 30, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Struggling between Neo / Solstice
> Hoping for user guidance ! 🙏🏻


That's my internal debate since I got the EDU this september. Still wondering which is better for me haha.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 30, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> That's my internal debate since I got the EDU this september. Still wondering which is better for me haha.


I’ll get Solstice at 70% off. There, I said it.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> Ok Guys I need a little bit of help.
> 
> I'm debating between:
> 
> ...


For me, that would be HoOpus. It’s just that different and that good as a whole with the orchestrator.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 30, 2022)

Why buy stuff at Spitfire when you can just win the Bridgerton competition ? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Cideboy (Sep 30, 2022)

Why does this feel like a faustian deal


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> Still, the stuff I am actually really interested in, and excited about getting, but want to wait a little until they get reduced a bit more in price are Symphonic Destruction by Heavyocity and E/W Forbidden Planet. I just love that cyberpunk and sci-fi sound, so this is the type of stuff that really speaks to me. I love Omnisphere for this same reason, and even the hybrid stuff in Solstice was excellent for this dark sci-fi horror sound.
> 
> The orch stuff I just like to layer on top of that to give me more of that classic sci-fi sound as needed. I'm not much into writing epic sweeping fantasy orch scores or orchestral suites (at least not yet).
> Right now I'm in this "experimental music" phase where I am just enjoying doing weird synth-orchestra impressionist things and space horror.


Then don't go for any of the choices you previously listed.

Forbidden Planet is on sale right now for $167.58 at JRRShop (with "GROUP" coupon code).

If you have Kontakt full, you might also be interested in Dark Intervals Artefact for $19.99 over at APD for the next 3 days.

I suspect Symphonic Destruction will be eligible for 50% off during Heavyocity's next sale as it's been out for a while now. That one is on my list too.


----------



## David Baran (Sep 30, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> That's my internal debate since I got the EDU this september. Still wondering which is better for me haha.


I prefer Solstice personally, but it depends on what you do.

I think Neo is good if you plan on scoring a Liam Neeson biopoic on loneliness and depression as he fights off wolves and polar bears in the Alaskan wilderness while contemplating suicide over the loss of his wife.

Also, if you plan on scoring a documentary called 'Life in the Gulag" Neo is perfect for that.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 30, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on BBSCO Pro. I know it's got mixed reviews, but I think that could be said about any library. Now the download begins.  Thanks everyone for your feedback and thoughts.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 30, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> That's my internal debate since I got the EDU this september. Still wondering which is better for me haha.


Solstice has a lot more content. It’s a really rich collection, with a wide variety of materials. Though it can be integrated with a traditional orchestra, It doesn’t really aim at a traditional orchestral sound itself. 

Neo is recorded in Air. It’s conceived as a chamber group or a small sibling of both Albion One and Tundra. That works very well for the strings. Less well for the winds and brass because most chamber orchestral winds and brasses don’t lean on doublings the way an ensemble library does. The ensemble sound of the winds and brass can be useful in giving alternatives to Albion One’s winds and brass, but you are less likely to find widespread use for them, I think. As I noted up thread I do find they arrange themselves reasonable well for accompaniment parts in things like salon and small theater orchestra arrangements which are often somewhat over balanced towards winds and brass (and do feature lots of wind and brass doublings, albeit not generally the way the Neo winds and brass render it) compared to strings.


----------



## oepion (Sep 30, 2022)

I was considering getting Solstice but given we've just had an equinox I feel it's disrespectful and inappropriate. I shall not take part in this ignominy.


----------



## StillLife (Sep 30, 2022)

Anyone enthousiastic about Iconic Strings Professional?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 30, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Iconic Strings


¿Que? Ah wait, Abbey Road Two. There are plenty of enthusiasts, but what they all share is a lack of enthusiasm for unfixed bugs in that particular library…

Check this thread and count the AR2 references:






Spitfire and bug fixes


Is it just me ....or does it seem like Spitfire audio takes a long time for bug repair of current and even non current,... and seems to put more effort into releasing new and shiny library's instead? Abbey road Two ..is to me a case in point. perhaps i am being picky ?




vi-control.net


----------



## JoeWatkin (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> I think Neo is good if you plan on scoring a Liam Neeson biopoic on loneliness and depression as he fights off wolves and polar bears in the Alaskan wilderness while contemplating suicide over the loss of his wife.


Hahaha literally SO true


----------



## JoeWatkin (Sep 30, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Solstice has a lot more content. It’s a really rich collection, with a wide variety of materials. Though it can be integrated with a traditional orchestra, It doesn’t really aim at a traditional orchestral sound itself.


My only hesitation with solstice is how recognisable the sounds are, but I guess it's only other composers who would actually recognise it in a mix. It does seem to have high praise on here..


----------



## LinusW (Sep 30, 2022)

I was a little put off reading about the AR2 bugs, so I went with Aperture The Stack.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 30, 2022)

JoeWatkin said:


> My only hesitation with solstice is how recognisable the sounds are, but I guess it's only other composers who would actually recognise it in a mix. It does seem to have high praise on here..


I haven’t found this to be generally the case, at least for the parts of the library I use most. Just lots of characteristic instruments. Great for capturing that vaguely heterogeneous quality of what I’d call fairground music beyond the darker stuff that’s featured in the demos.


----------



## Joe Grant (Sep 30, 2022)

Not to take this thread off topic, but I just grabbed BBSCO Pro...Is anyone aware of any place I can get a Studio One Template for BBSCO PRO (just upgraded to Studio One 6)....I assume a template for the previous iteration would work. I did see one on Spitfire's site, but its for Discovery and Core. Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction...if there is one. lol.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 30, 2022)

Hmmm.


----------



## carlc (Sep 30, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but I just grabbed BBSCO Pro...Is anyone aware of any place I can get a Studio One Template for BBSCO PRO (just upgraded to Studio One 6)....I assume a template for the previous iteration would work. I did see one on Spitfire's site, but its for Discovery and Core. Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction...if there is one. lol.


Generally, “The Page” is where Spitfire shares everything related to BBCSO. I see Pro templates but not for Studio One. In the intro video it suggested you should make a request if you don’t find your DAW represented. I doubt they will jump on it right away, but if enough people ask they may post one. 








Pro Templates — THE PAGE


Christian Henson & Jake Jackson have put together orchestral templates for Logic, Protools, and GarageBand for use with BBC Symphony Orchestra Pro. You can download those templates below.




www.spitfireaudiothepage.com





BTW, the BCCSO Core templates will work w/Pro, but may not take full advantage of the additions in Pro.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 30, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but I just grabbed BBSCO Pro...Is anyone aware of any place I can get a Studio One Template for BBSCO PRO (just upgraded to Studio One 6)....I assume a template for the previous iteration would work. I did see one on Spitfire's site, but its for Discovery and Core. Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction...if there is one. lol.


All you need to do is add a few tracks for the extra instruments in Pro. You might need to switch all the existing BBCSO instances from Core mode to Pro mode too. But that's something you can knock out in like 30 minutes.


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 30, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but I just grabbed BBSCO Pro...Is anyone aware of any place I can get a Studio One Template for BBSCO PRO (just upgraded to Studio One 6)....I assume a template for the previous iteration would work. I did see one on Spitfire's site, but its for Discovery and Core. Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction...if there is one. lol.


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-bbcso-template-for-studio-one-oneorchestra.86645/ 

This might help


----------



## decredis (Sep 30, 2022)

Picked up my first Spitfire library. SCS. It is as lovely as it is reputed to be, very happy with that for the price. Very different sort of string library from SM Strings, which is my only other comprehensive string library; and exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## proggermusic (Sep 30, 2022)

Aaaaargh.... guys.... I've had Chamber Strings in my shopping cart since this sale started and still haven't pulled the trigger... this is probably the cheapest it's ever going to be, right?? And that library is universally beloved, right?? Should I just do it?!


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 30, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Hmmm.


slaps you around a bit with a large trout... how about now? still interrested?


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 30, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Aaaaargh.... guys.... I've had Chamber Strings in my shopping cart since this sale started and still haven't pulled the trigger... this is probably the cheapest it's ever going to be, right?? And that library is universally beloved, right?? Should I just do it?!


you can never have enough str........

i don't know what you have already, why you have it in the cart in the first place.. (what is it you find attractive?)
Same as why haven't you pulled the trigger? (what is holding you from it?)


----------



## decredis (Sep 30, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Aaaaargh.... guys.... I've had Chamber Strings in my shopping cart since this sale started and still haven't pulled the trigger... this is probably the cheapest it's ever going to be, right?? And that library is universally beloved, right?? Should I just do it?!


I think 50% off *is* the cheapest it goes, isn't it? 40% happens more often maybe? And yeah, from reading around yesterday the impression I got was that, apart from some people just not liking its sound as much as others, it is near-universally well-regarded.

Having played around with it a bit today, I'd say it has a massive range of beautiful sounding articulations and some decent performance patches (the two variants of performance legato seem to work better in different scenarios), although semi-modelled instruments spoil one for playability in that respect; you can't expect that level of playability from this sort of library, I guess.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 30, 2022)

SCS (pro) is one of my favorites, tone wise. (yes, tone. Scripting is wonky here and there)
CSS 1.7 second best in tone (romantic style legato!), but best in scripting. (finally i can work with the lib, thanks to the low latency: yay)

However i am eyeing on berlin strings (beautiful tone too) but am not sure on the sine port (state as of today, is it fixed now?) and perhaps still keeping a close eye on the modular orchestra if it will be released as christmas present e.g. (you can dream right?)

Not sure what BBC SO PRO will bring to the table for me at 275, having Symphony Orchestra Complete (professional) and chamber strings professional among other orchestras i have, like studio orchestra professional, Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition Diamond (having bought bbc so core last year, to try it out) 

I am a bit afraid of VSL VI offerings currently for future sakes. (and Synchron doesn't tinkle my ears nicely enough)


----------



## AMBi (Sep 30, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Spitfire Symponic Strings is (possibly) mine!
> …or Sacconi Quartet...maybe...I’m already undecided.


Welp
Looks like I ended up with neither and tripped

Oopsie..


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 30, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Welp
> Looks like I ended up with neither and tripped
> 
> Oopsie..


RIP your disk space but otherwise not a bad unintended purchase you got there


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 30, 2022)

Vastman said:


> Wasted hours and NEITHER OF THE TWO I WAS CONSIDERING WAS BUYABLE...rather PISSED at this point on spitfire, having most of their libraries... exclusions SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED CLEARLY😠


How did that take hours?


nolotrippen said:


> Hmmm.


I got it on a hunch...but in my defence, before that I haven't gotten a library in over a year...


----------



## STMICHAELS (Sep 30, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> How did that take hours?
> 
> I got it on a hunch...but in my defence, before that I haven't gotten a library in over a year...


I ended up not pulling the trigger again on anything  I was not sure between CSS or BBCSO. Too many distractions today....
I am sure, they are both great libraries though. To me 40% vs 50% is not as important as long as I am happy with what I bought and will then stick with it for a while till I get proficient using it. Congrats to all and let us know how you like your new purchase especially BBCSO....


----------



## AMBi (Sep 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> RIP your disk space but otherwise not a bad unintended purchase you got there


I had zero intentions of getting it since it was so big, but yesterday I learned the mics can be deleted which was a game changer!

I’ll likely be keeping the string mics and getting rid of most of the other mics for the other instruments to hopefully get it all around 300GB total

SCS, Century, and TSS may have to move out for a while just to get it all downloaded haha


----------



## KEM (Sep 30, 2022)

Just picked up Hammers!!


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 30, 2022)

I did my duty today and got Albion One after almost choosing Hans Zimmer Strings. I have a lot of confidence that Albion One will be a great library to use for epic and inspirational music. Sometimes, But Evolutions and Studio Woodwinds will just have to wait until Black Friday.


----------



## Mike Stone (Sep 30, 2022)

Just echoing what others have said about BHCT, it's really one of the best libraries Spitfire has made, but with its own style obviously. There is a huge amount of content in here, and the scripting and sound quality is great, very polished overall.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 30, 2022)

KEM said:


> Just picked up Hammers!!


I have a few nails left..... they are only 2 inches though.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 30, 2022)

Went for Kepler - time to really put my Mac Studio to the test!


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 30, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I have a few nails left... they are only 2 inches though.


I heard those hammers, well good on 9 inches nails..


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Solstice. From contrast perspective. As much as I love NEO, for Tundra owners I'd advice Solstice in a heartbeat. Such a joy to play, and a plethora of great instruments / sections.


I have BBCSO core, and would have gotten pro if it were even cheaper than the sale price…Core is just ok for me…I would throw a few more dollars at pro as a crap shoot to make BBCSO core complete…Appasionata was not available….Have always wanted Solstice, and as it turns out, it’s my favorite SA library to date….The majority of the material is very usable, surprisingly so…actually better than anticipated!


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> I do realize that and I've been meaning to pick up the Spitfire chamber strings ever since I read many people recommending this library. The price is the only thing that has been holding me back. Even on sale they are quite expensive.


I’m in total agreement ….


----------



## KEM (Sep 30, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Went for Kepler - time to really put my Mac Studio to the test!



That won’t even touch a Mac Studio lol


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 30, 2022)

David Baran said:


> I prefer Solstice personally, but it depends on what you do.
> 
> I think Neo is good if you plan on scoring a Liam Neeson biopoic on loneliness and depression as he fights off wolves and polar bears in the Alaskan wilderness while contemplating suicide over the loss of his wife.
> 
> Also, if you plan on scoring a documentary called 'Life in the Gulag" Neo is perfect for that.


I think Neo is good if you plan on scoring a Liam Neeson biopoic on loneliness and depression as he fights off wolves and polar bears in the Alaskan wilderness while contemplating suicide over the loss of his wife.

😂😂😂


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 30, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> RIP your disk space but otherwise not a bad unintended purchase you got there


I was tempted, but went for Solstice instead….I’m happy ! Even happier that it runs in Kontakt


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 30, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I was tempted, but went for Solstice instead….I’m happy ! Even happier that it runs in Kontakt


Solstice is amazing! Currently My most used spitfire library!


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 30, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I have BBCSO core, and would have gotten pro if it were even cheaper than the sale price…Core is just ok for me…I would throw a few more dollars at pro as a crap shoot to make BBCSO core complete…Appasionata was not available….Have always wanted Solstice, and as it turns out, it’s my favorite SA library to date….The majority of the material is very usable, surprisingly so…actually better than anticipated!


even 275 is too high? (you need to apply the coupon in the cart view)


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry - What is BHCT?


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 30, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> Sorry - What is BHCT?


Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit









Spitfire Audio — Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit


Orchestral innovation inspired by a legend



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 30, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> Sorry - What is BHCT?











Spitfire Audio — Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit


Orchestral innovation inspired by a legend



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 30, 2022)

Inspired by the music of _The Guy That Did The Taxi Driver Soundtrack_


----------



## AMBi (Sep 30, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> Sorry - What is BHCT?


I will join them in linking it so you never forget it.








Spitfire Audio — Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit


Orchestral innovation inspired by a legend



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 30, 2022)

I just looked back and noticed my reply was probably within 30 seconds of @tc9000 lol. We are overbearingly helpful here on vi control .


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh right, makes sense. I was looking at that one. Thanks for the helpfulness!


----------



## proggermusic (Sep 30, 2022)

Well, I ended up missing the sale – which I think is a good thing. There are other things I need to spend that money on in the short term, and I'm on a college faculty so I should be able to get the education discount in the future. WHEW. 

The reason I forgot about it is because I was finishing two projects today, intro and outro music for a podcast (which I'm pretty excited about, it's for the Houston Museum of Natural Sciences in conjunction with Texas Monthly!), so my subconscious led me to finish work instead of spending money. Thanks, brain!!

Still definitely gonna get SCS in the future, it seems to just sound lovely and I'll enjoy it, whether or not I actually NEED it. But other things gotta come first. Namely... replacing my ten-year-old iMac with a Mac Studio. Not cheap, but necessary, dagnabit.


----------



## Everratic (Sep 30, 2022)

I bought Spitfire Percussion. It sounds really good so I’m surprised it’s not mentioned more often!


----------



## synthnut1 (Sep 30, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> even 275 is too high? (you need to apply the coupon in the cart view)


Yup !….$275 was too high…..$200 I’d bite !


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Stopping in after an hour of noodling to say if you don't already own OACE, get it on the next sale however you can. The library is so inspiring to play. Thanks @jbuhler and others pushing me over the edge on this one.


----------



## Jorf88 (Sep 30, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> Sorry - What is BHCT?


Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit.
This thing.


I don't own it, but it seems to be highly respected. I don't doubt it. It seems like a very well crafted kit, just not my kinda thing.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2022)

Jorf88 said:


> I don't own it, but it seems to be highly respected. I don't doubt it. It seems like a very well crafted kit, just not my kinda thing.


I deleted it from my System. Never liked using it, not my kind of library. Actually, I dislike using this type of libraries. One of the worst purchases I have made. Others seem to like it a lot. 

Go figure.


----------



## ridgero (Sep 30, 2022)

I bought nothing (again), I'm very happy with my existing libraries.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Sep 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I deleted it from my System. Never liked using it, not my kind of library. Actually, I dislike using this type of libraries. One of the worst purchases I have made. Others seem to like it a lot.
> 
> Go figure.


Damn, shots fired.

BHCT was the biggest spitfire purchase I made, and while the sound is nice on its own, it is difficult to use in place of individual string/wind/brass sections (Though the ensemble brass combinations are pretty cool). I might try to use it for better mixing or if I'm going for a very specific vibe but, when trying to learn orchestration nothing can really beat having individual sections.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Sep 30, 2022)

ridgero said:


> I bought nothing (again), I'm very happy with my existing libraries.


What is your top favs that kept you from buying today?


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 30, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> Damn, shots fired.
> 
> BHCT was the biggest spitfire purchase I made, and while the sound is nice on its own, it is difficult to use in place of individual string/wind/brass sections (Though the ensemble brass combinations are pretty cool). I might try to use it for better mixing or if I'm going for a very specific vibe but, when trying to learn orchestration nothing can really beat having individual sections.


I understand Spitfire Studio Orchestra (pro) goes well with it. I believe they are recorded in the same room. It is recommended to get the pro version because of the extra mic options. 

Something to think about if you need individual sections to work with it.


----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> That won’t even touch a Mac Studio lol


I'm surprised, but the studio is complaining unless I set the buffer to 256, then it seems to play nicely.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 1, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Oh but I loved Core too, so don’t get your hopes up! I think Pro is a different ballgame IF you like Core. Probably not otherwise.


Actually, I’m pleasantly surprised by what I’m hearing in Pro. No the extra mics don’t make the brass shorts any snappier, assertive or less round/flubby, but it does get rid of all the muddy buildup I hate in mix 1. 

I’m actually pretty impressed with the strings. With the right mics and some light stacking of staccato with marcato, BBCSO can actually pull off the low string ostinato from Imperial March more effectively than AROOF. 

Will need some more time to run the woodwinds through my usual stress tests, but I can see some use for me with Pro, unlike Core.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 1, 2022)

Shame as we would have liked to have got the Studio bundle at 50% off but they do not include bundles (always forget that in their sales) and made little sense only getting one for the sake of using the offer and having to choose .. woods/brass/strings? ... not even sure we can ask for Edu 50% on a bundle neither as I think they only do seperate products. Ah well we want to save up for Komplete Ultimate upgrade for next year anyhow.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2022)

rr


Delboy said:


> Shame as we would have liked to have got the Studio bundle at 50% off but they do not include bundles (always forget that in their sales) and made little sense only getting one for the sake of using the offer and having to choose .. woods/brass/strings? ... not even sure we can ask for Edu 50% on a bundle neither as I think they only do seperate products. Ah well we want to save up for Komplete Ultimate upgrade for next year anyhow.


It actually would've been a pretty good deal. Whatever you get is substracted from later purchases towards competing the set. It's how I'm collecting them piecemeal whenever I have some cash left over.


----------



## Mike Stone (Oct 1, 2022)

I ended up buying a couple of the originals, the Cimbalom and Firewood Piano. At this low price point it's hard to resist.

As soon as I fired up Firewood Piano, I found it has the same issue as most other Originals pianos (except for Mrs Mills), ie. weak/soft 5th and 6th octaves (compared to 4th being the middle octave) at the higher velocity setting. Who does Spitfire insist on making piano libraries that are consistently weak in the treble register, where the melodi is? Having consistent dynamics/loudness across the keyboard is such a basic feature for a piano library, and other sample library companies are consistently able to get this right, but not SA. Plain stubbornness, I guess.

The problem is if you play these libraries at the higher velocity layer, your left hand accompaniment will drown out the melodi in your right hand. It's such a waste, because these pianos have a gorgeous tone, and begs to be played like a proper instrument.


----------



## blaggins (Oct 1, 2022)

Everratic said:


> I bought Spitfire Percussion. It sounds really good so I’m surprised it’s not mentioned more often!


If you don't mind me asking what other percussion libs do you have and how do they compare? I've considered Spitfire Percussion many times but then I always think I must already have percussion mainly covered via CinePerc and HZ Percussion and BBCSO...

Except then I often find myself just using the percussion in BBCSO since it just works out of the box (Cineperc is way too close to blend with AIR without lots of processing and HZ is often too epic). Except I don't actually like the melodic percussion in BBCSO. It's a conundrum.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 1, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> I ended up buying a couple of the originals, the Cimbalom and Firewood Piano. At this low price point it's hard to resist.
> 
> As soon as I fired up Firewood Piano, I found it has the same issue as most other Originals pianos (except for Mrs Mills), ie. weak/soft 5th and 6th octaves (compared to 4th being the middle octave) at the higher velocity setting. Who does Spitfire insist on making piano libraries that are consistently weak in the treble register, where the melodi is? Having consistent dynamics/loudness across the keyboard is such a basic feature for a piano library, and other sample library companies are consistently able to get this right, but not SA. Plain stubbornness, I guess.
> 
> The problem is if you play these libraries at the higher velocity layer, your left hand accompaniment will drown out the melodi in your right hand. It's such a waste, because these pianos have a gorgeous tone, and begs to be played like a proper instrument.


Originals were not included in the sale?


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Actually, I’m pleasantly surprised by what I’m hearing in Pro. No the extra mics don’t make the brass shorts any snappier, assertive or less round/flubby, but it does get rid of all the muddy buildup I hate in mix 1.
> 
> I’m actually pretty impressed with the strings. With the right mics and some light stacking of staccato with marcato, BBCSO can actually pull off the low string ostinato from Imperial March more effectively than AROOF.
> 
> Will need some more time to run the woodwinds through my usual stress tests, but I can see some use for me with Pro, unlike Core.


Glad you like it! ☺️


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Originals were not included in the sale?


Maybe they are referring to the concurrent 50% EDU sale?


----------



## Everratic (Oct 1, 2022)

blaggins said:


> If you don't mind me asking what other percussion libs do you have and how do they compare? I've considered Spitfire Percussion many times but then I always think I must already have percussion mainly covered via CinePerc and HZ Percussion and BBCSO...
> 
> Except then I often find myself just using the percussion in BBCSO since it just works out of the box (Cineperc is way too close to blend with AIR without lots of processing and HZ is often too epic). Except I don't actually like the melodic percussion in BBCSO. It's a conundrum.


I have BBCSO Core and Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. The former sounds quite good but I can't adjust the mic positions in core, and I often want the tonal percussion to sound further back in the room. The latter has pretty good atonal percussion but I don't love the sound of its tonal percussion. I could have upgraded BBCSO but I don't have the space for it and don't want to buy another SSD, so Spitfire Percussion was a more affordable alternative to meet my needs. If you have the pro version of BBCSO, then I'm not sure what value you will gain from Percussion.


----------



## Mike Stone (Oct 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Originals were not included in the sale?


I have the academic discount (50% on everything this month).


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 1, 2022)

Everratic said:


> I could have upgraded BBCSO but I don't have the space for it and don't want to buy another SSD


You can delete mics in BBCSO.


----------



## Mike Stone (Oct 1, 2022)

blaggins said:


> If you don't mind me asking what other percussion libs do you have and how do they compare? I've considered Spitfire Percussion many times but then I always think I must already have percussion mainly covered via CinePerc and HZ Percussion and BBCSO...
> 
> Except then I often find myself just using the percussion in BBCSO since it just works out of the box (Cineperc is way too close to blend with AIR without lots of processing and HZ is often too epic). Except I don't actually like the melodic percussion in BBCSO. It's a conundrum.


I haven’t used a lot, but I really like Spitfire Percussion. The mallets and melodic percussion don’t have the intense early reverb tail that Berlin Percussion has, so it can be quite flexible, though this is definitely a wet sample library. I would also get the Ricotti Mallets together with Spitfire Percussion, a great combo IMO.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 1, 2022)

Dang. Missed this. Could have spent more money.

Excellent. Missed this. Saved my money.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 1, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> You can delete mics in BBCSO.


Don't you have to download them first before you can delete them though ?


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 1, 2022)

ridgero said:


> I bought nothing


Ahh - is that the new _Beyond The Edge of Silence_ flautando library? 400 cellos playing in perfect silence? Lovely room tone on that one.

I hear it blends really well 

Although, you do need the Pro version, because the outrigger mics really make it special.

Best of all though is the disk space - I think they must have used some sort of compression to get it down to... well, 0 bytes.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 1, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Don't you have to download them first before you can delete them though ?


Unfortunately yes. But you download each section separately. What I reccomend is to download first the plugin, then the strings (the biggest in terms of gb), woods (second biggest), brass and perc. Each time you download a section you delete the mics that you don't need and once done you download the next one.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 1, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> Ahh - is that the new _Beyond The Edge of Silence_ flautando library? 400 cellos playing in perfect silence? Lovely room tone on that one.
> 
> I hear it blends really well
> 
> ...


This is very creative. Enjoyed the humor. Love it!

Seriously, I feel the same, I did not purchase anything…

I am opposite of most here where GAS settles in, I have a fear of buying because I do not want to regret my purchase and seeking that very first library I do not want to find I wasted $$ on.

I want something that sounds excellent as I love AIR sound but needs to be very playable on keyboard and I can grow with it and learn to master it!

I think I naturally get too overwhelmed with so many choices.

I was so close to BBCSO as it would make an excellent full orchestra library and came highly recommended, but then I see latest CSS 1.7 updates, although no percussion yet.

So I missed out on this sale and now kinda regret it…. But have $$ in pocket still. I should not always do this because I could have been learning by now for 4 months already but feel I want the best programming (up to date scripting and easy of playabaility) vs older libraries where it sounds good but programming is problematic or you have to manually select all keyswitches (which I don't mind if its easy workflow/ intuitive)

Anyway I will be targeting BF sales and need to make up my mind what I want…..


----------



## mattnedgus (Oct 1, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> I am opposite of most here where GAS settles in, I have a fear of buying because I do not want to regret my purchase and seeking that very first library I do not want to find I wasted $$ on.
> 
> I want something that sounds excellent as I love AIR sound but needs to be very playable on keyboard and I can grow with it and learn to master it!
> 
> I think I naturally get too overwhelmed with so many choices.


I can sympathise - I hold off buying for exactly the same reason but then I get so frustrated at being unable to decide that I swing the opposite way and buy too much - and often not even what I set out to buy!


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 1, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> Unfortunately yes. But you download each section separately. What I reccomend is to download first the plugin, then the strings (the biggest in terms of gb), woods (second biggest), brass and perc. Each time you download a section you delete the mics that you don't need and once done you download the next one.


That's good to know for if I ever make the upgrade to Pro thanks!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 1, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> This is very creative. Enjoyed the humor. Love it!
> 
> Seriously, I feel the same, I did not purchase anything…
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I can relate. I have been tempted by many of these sales but I know the sound I want and that for me is Nucleus, which I am hoping on BF is discounted decently well enough to ease the pain on my wallet. It's better to stick to something you know you want instead of yoloing since you don't want to regret spending money on anything.

The sheer amount of choice is very overwhelming. I think for that reason it's best to do some research, maybe find a few choices than whatever you do, don't lose sight of those choices. As they sale, the sale may be gone, but there will be another not too far down the road.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> This is very creative. Enjoyed the humor. Love it!
> 
> Seriously, I feel the same, I did not purchase anything…
> 
> ...


If you don't have BBCSO Discover - the free version - you may want to get it. It isn't bad for a freebie and it used to give you a discount on the full version, if you decide to buy it


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 1, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> If you don't have BBCSO Discover - the free version - you may want to get it. It isn't bad for a freebie and it used to give you a discount on the full version, if you decide to buy it


Not anymore. Because it's free now, there is no longer any difference in price between Discover and Core or Pro, so no discount.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Not anymore. Because it's free now, there is no longer any difference in price between Discover and Core or Pro, so no discount.


I was wondering about that. Still it's an idea of what core would be like.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 3, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> That's my internal debate since I got the EDU this september. Still wondering which is better for me haha.


Well...


----------



## Delboy (Oct 4, 2022)

My son still has his upgrade to BBCSO Pro still to download since last Xmas (pressie from his richer than me Uncle) but it is a whopping 650+ Gig .. wonder if Spitfire would put it onto an external drive if we sent them one to save the £79. This would otherwise take about a week to download and install surely. Has anyone done that with them? but then it would need to be integrated into his macbook file system somehow as it embeds itself within Logic if my memory serves me right and not a file structure that you simply copy to one's external storage for Spitfire products.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 4, 2022)

Delboy said:


> My son still has his upgrade to BBCSO Pro still to download since last Xmas (pressie from his richer than me Uncle) but it is a whopping 650+ Gig .. wonder if Spitfire would put it onto an external drive if we sent them one to save the £79. This would otherwise take about a week to download and install surely. Has anyone done that with them? but then it would need to be integrated into his macbook file system somehow as it embeds itself within Logic if my memory serves me right and not a file structure that you simply copy to one's external storage for Spitfire products.


No, they won't do that, nor should they be expected to.

The library can be installed wherever you want. You can also move libraries to a different folder just like anything else, then use the Spitfire app to point the plugin to the new location.

But if there is not enough space on the Macbook, then just download and install it to an external SSD. An external hard drive is not recommended, it needs to be an SSD.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> No, they won't do that, nor should they be expected to.
> 
> The library can be installed wherever you want. You can also move libraries to a different folder just like anything else, then use the Spitfire app to point the plugin to the new location.
> 
> But if there is not enough space on the Macbook, then just download and install it to an external SSD. An external hard drive is not recommended, it needs to be an SSD.


Thks Justin .. I thought the BBCSO was an orchestra plug-in rather than a software .. so moving it to the external drive wouldn't be a problem then in your opinion ? .. just that he doesn't seem to have the folder for the current Core version in there and why I asked. Maybe it's me and I didn't look properly. I was tongue in cheek with the drive thing but it would for sure save a massive timeframe in download for the normal home studio. We are downloading the last 2 products on his list to leave this one (even they are 160 Gig each and take about half a day each)


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 4, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Thks Justin .. I thought the BBCSO was an orchestra plug-in rather than a software .. so moving it to the external drive wouldn't be a problem then in your opinion ? .. just that he doesn't seem to have the folder for the current Core version in there and why I asked. Maybe it's me and I didn't look properly. I was tongue in cheek with the drive thing but it would for sure save a massive timeframe in download for the normal home studio. We are downloading the last 2 products on his list to leave this one (even they are 160 Gig each and take about half a day each)


the Spitfire player is an application that will be on the system drive. The samples (the large part of the product) can go anywhere. The recommend an SSD, but a 7200 RPM external drive may work in a pinch. Just may limit how many tracks can play at once.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 4, 2022)

Delboy said:


> My son still has his upgrade to BBCSO Pro still to download since last Xmas (pressie from his richer than me Uncle) but it is a whopping 650+ Gig .. wonder if Spitfire would put it onto an external drive if we sent them one to save the £79. This would otherwise take about a week to download and install surely. Has anyone done that with them? but then it would need to be integrated into his macbook file system somehow as it embeds itself within Logic if my memory serves me right and not a file structure that you simply copy to one's external storage for Spitfire products.


For the Pro version, you can download it by section (strings, woodwinds, brass, percussion), delete the mics you don't want following the naming guide on Spitfire's website, download the next section, delete mics, download the next, etc.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> For the Pro version, you can download it by section (strings, woodwinds, brass, percussion), delete the mics you don't want following the naming guide on Spitfire's website, download the next section, delete mics, download the next, etc.


Cheers Trash ... will print that off and give it a try this weekend


----------



## Delboy (Oct 4, 2022)

... just watched this video on BBCSO install and it makes more sense now ... thks Trash and dzilizzi will do this bit by bit ... fingers crossed it all goes well


----------



## Delboy (Oct 5, 2022)

It starts today ... u were right I have the choice with BBCSO Pro install so just doing the smallest part first - Perc at 78Gig .. fingers crossed it goes to plan


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 5, 2022)

Delboy said:


> It starts today ... u were right I have the choice with BBCSO Pro install so just doing the smallest part first - Perc at 78Gig .. fingers crossed it goes to plan


If you have problems with space, I actually recommend you to start download the biggest section, strings, delete some mics and then do the same in this order: woods, brass and perc. If you do it the other way around you'll probably don't have enough space once you get to the strings.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 5, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> If you have problems with space, I actually recommend you to start download the biggest section, strings, delete some mics and then do the same in this order: woods, brass and perc. If you do it the other way around you'll probably don't have enough space once you get to the strings.


Great advice Francisco ... will go for Strings next then followed by wood and brass ... cheers


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 5, 2022)

blaggins said:


> I've heard good things about HOOPUS but I've never used it.


What I find about HOOPUS is that its meat and potatoes are a bit outdated compared to other libraries but it has some FX and stuff like measured tremolo and strings Divisi that I really like


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> What I find about HOOPUS is that its meat and potatoes are a bit outdated compared to other libraries


Does outdated here translate to 'not as good as' ?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 5, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> What I find about HOOPUS is that its meat and potatoes are a bit outdated compared to other libraries but it has some FX and stuff like measured tremolo and strings Divisi that I really like


What do you find outdated compared to current libraries?


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 5, 2022)

* slowly crawls into the discussion*
hey psssstt! PPPSSSSST!
this sale is over, bit pointless to continue here.... just saying 
*slowly crawls back out of the discussion*


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2022)

The EDU 50% sale is still on (ends october 17).


----------



## Jackdaw (Oct 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The EDU 50% sale is still on (ends october 17).


Actually their FAQ now says






https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/205042755


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 5, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> * slowly crawls into the discussion*
> hey psssstt! PPPSSSSST!
> this sale is over, bit pointless to continue here.... just saying
> *slowly crawls back out of the discussion*


LOL! when has that stopped us. Now about those 2nd violins...... Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 5, 2022)

Jackdaw said:


> Actually their FAQ now says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I would guess this is due to the low sales in these times. Like when they added that 10%spring sale voucher at the end that stacked. I the give a stacking code on the 50% EDU I will bite and probably get mercury or some some.


----------



## mattnedgus (Oct 5, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Interesting, I would guess this is due to the low sales in these times. Like when they added that 10%spring sale voucher at the end that stacked. I the give a stacking code on the 50% EDU I will bite and probably get mercury or some some.


🤔 would it be wiser to wait till nearer the end then do you think?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 5, 2022)

mattnedgus said:


> 🤔 would it be wiser to wait till nearer the end then do you think?


Yes no harm in waiting.


----------



## mattnedgus (Oct 5, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Yes no harm in waiting.


Cheers, this will help alleviate my FOMO for a while!


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Does outdated here translate to 'not as good as' ?


Not as consistent as say BBCSO in the scripting, the Legatos aren't as good for some of the brass and winds and rebowed strings, and releases are dodgy sometimes I find, like the 8dio choirs. You can make it sound a lot better with tinkering but what I mean by outdated is that other modern libs sound better out of the box and take less resources.

I got HOOPUS purely for the elephants articulation. That makes it worth the 330 dollars.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> Not as consistent as say BBCSO in the scripting, the Legatos aren't as good for some of the brass and winds and rebowed strings, and releases are dodgy sometimes I find. You can make it sound a lot better with tinkering but what I mean by outdated is that other modern libs sound better out of the box and take less resources.
> 
> I got HOOPUS purely for the elephants articulation. That makes it worth the 330 dollars.


I see. Maybe EW can improve them in the future. 

I know they will be adding some new content to HOOPUS most likely December. Not sure what it is they will add, but any improved/new content is a welcome addition to HOOPUS.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 5, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Great advice Francisco ... will go for Strings next then followed by wood and brass ... cheers


If you are running out of space, you can get a 1 TB external SSD for ~$100, which will still have ~300 GB of space left over for new libraries even with all the BBCSO mics. Or a 2 TB SSD for ~$200, giving plenty of space for the future.

If you are going to be deleting mics, have you decided which ones you are keeping? For a pretty flexible set of essential mics plus a few niceties, I'd recommend:

Mix 1
Mix 2
Close
Tree
Ambient
Outrigger
Leader
Spill Full

Others can chime in with their recommendations. If you let us know how much space you have available, people can give better recommendations.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 6, 2022)

Im doing just that Justin thks .. but a 1TB SSD over here is a wee bit more than $100


----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 6, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Im doing just that Justin thks .. but a 1TB SSD over here is a wee bit more than $100


There are deals out there, for instance this Samsung for £94.99
https://amzn.eu/d/6UZfxDI


----------



## Delboy (Oct 6, 2022)

Wow Shrops ... that is a good deal ... thks ... they are usually around £130-£180 depending on brand and type.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 6, 2022)

But it also has quite a few poor reviews even though 80+% (good reviews) and we all know Amazon can be fabricated at times - even referring to fake replacements. Will do some homework on this - cheers


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 6, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Wow Shrops ... that is a good deal ... thks ... they are usually around £130-£180 depending on brand and type.


Try this one. $109 USD and 5 stars with 1k+ ratings.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 6, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Im doing just that Justin thks .. but a 1TB SSD over here is a wee bit more than $100


Have a look on HotUKDeals, as plenty of SSD deals there.
There's an eBay 15% off code ending at midnight and plenty of cheap SSDs from major sellers such as Ebuyer.
I recently picked up a decent 1TB mid range PCIe 3.0 drive from Amazon for £53. Stick it in an enclosure and it will still be under £80.
Do the same for a SATA drive and an enclosure for under £60.
You don't need a high end drive just for storing samples.









SSD Deals ➡️ Cheapest Price, Sale UK | hotukdeals


Latest SSD ➤ deals & offers - October 2022 ☑️ Get the best discounts, cheapest price for SSD and save money on hotukdeals.




www.hotukdeals.com


----------



## Delboy (Oct 10, 2022)

If anyone interested .. we managed to download and update BBCSO Pro ... took about 3 daylight days following the suggestions ... and another day backing the vst sound drive up with Acronis


----------



## Fleer (Oct 10, 2022)

Did another BBCSO Pro download myself. Took about 24 hours total over WiFi at approximately 50 Mbps.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 10, 2022)

Delboy said:


> If anyone interested .. we managed to download and update BBCSO Pro ... took about 3 daylight days following the suggestions ... and another day backing the vst sound drive up with Acronis


It was the same for me, 3/4 days to download the entire thing. I've made a bak-up in a 4tb disc so I will never download it again.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 11, 2022)

You did well Fleer .. our problem was the macbook always went to sleep and even closed the hard drives down so the install stopped until we checked again and re-started .. guess there must have been away to have stopped that in settings but I am no tekky.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 11, 2022)

Now it is the case of changing Sibelius over from Edu sub to Perpetual now both my lads finished Uni .. have to say AVID staff have been very supportive and have done that as well. So all up to date until we can afford the NI Komplete 14 full upgrade next summer (if they have a 50% off update sale)
Dont think we will look at BF this year not with the economy the way it's going at the mo.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 11, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Now it is the case of changing Sibelius over from Edu sub to Perpetual now both my lads finished Uni .. have to say AVID staff have been very supportive and have done that as well. So all up to date until we can afford the NI Komplete 14 full upgrade next summer (if they have a 50% off update sale)
> Dont think we will look at BF this year not with the economy the way it's going at the mo.


I have a feeling this BF will be a banger as many companies, no doubt, have seen less sales these months. As it seems the world economy is also on the downhill and a recession/depression next year is very possible, I myself hope that companies will try to get at least some sales through. 8dio is having a banger flash sale going on right now with stuff in the price range from 10-40$, money people can afford to spend, I predict that both OT (I know the Berlin strings bundle sale was a great deal but it is still was 999$) and spitfire to have a deeper cut on this BF.

I have been saving some and not spending now, aiming for the BF!


----------



## Fleer (Oct 11, 2022)

Delboy said:


> You did well Fleer .. our problem was the macbook always went to sleep and even closed the hard drives down so the install stopped until we checked again and re-started .. guess there must have been away to have stopped that in settings but I am no tekky.


I use a free app called Amphetamine that keeps my MacBook awake for a chosen time frame. Works fine.


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 11, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Picked up....Hammers


SAME. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Greeno (Oct 24, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> What is the AROOF full-collection upgrade price if you own the base library? (With understanding that upgrade won’t be at 50%)
> 
> I’m wondering what the total would wind up being, if I snag the base at 50% and then upgrade with the regular AROOF collection bundle savings.


I bought all the AROOF selections separately in my cart rather than by the complete your collection and it was cheaper as they were all 50% off each in the current edu sale


----------



## carlc (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> I got HOOPUS purely for the elephants articulation. That makes it worth the 330 dollars.


I own HOOPUS but maybe I missed something. What do you mean by “elephants articulation”?


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 24, 2022)

carlc said:


> I own HOOPUS but maybe I missed something. What do you mean by “elephants articulation”?


It's in the low brass, it mimics the sound of elephants. Genius. That's what all brass libraries need.


----------



## carlc (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> It's in the low brass, it mimics the sound of elephants. Genius. That's what all brass libraries need.


Hah, just found it, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## stanthemanNL (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m still thinking about getting Fractured Strings for 50% off. What do you guys think of FS and is it worth it with the current EDU?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2022)

stanthemanNL said:


> I’m still thinking about getting Fractured Strings for 50% off. What do you guys think of FS and is it worth it with the current EDU?


Most actual user experiences have been documented in this thread:






New Spitfire library with Bleeding Fingers & James Everingham


Coming this Thursday, any guesses?




vi-control.net


----------



## Fat Robot (Oct 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Okay...I have been eying BBCSO Pro...seems like now would be a good time to buy. This will be my first Spitfire library. Is this a good choice or should I consider a different library?


I initially had regrets with this library after purchasing pro at the introductory price. After a year of using it and some decent updates I really love it. I find it really inspiring right out of the box and reach for it a lot. It sounds so damn good with the mic options (pro). Yes, it's not perfect but nothing ever is. It's a great starting point, funnily enough, like their marketing suggests. I also have AROOF and enjoy it but find BBCSO has something inspiring the way the sampled instruments sound together and is a great place to start. Note: this isn't an epic trailer library as so many have said before... its geared towards classical symphonic pieces.


----------



## PebbleStream (Oct 28, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> I have a feeling this BF will be a banger as many companies, no doubt, have seen less sales these months. As it seems the world economy is also on the downhill and a recession/depression next year is very possible, I myself hope that companies will try to get at least some sales through. 8dio is having a banger flash sale going on right now with stuff in the price range from 10-40$, money people can afford to spend, I predict that both OT (I know the Berlin strings bundle sale was a great deal but it is still was 999$) and spitfire to have a deeper cut on this BF.
> 
> I have been saving some and not spending now, aiming for the BF!


Keeping my fingers crossed it will be as well, but I'm just as much expecting that because of the same the discounts won't be as high as they've usually been. If I'm wrong though and they do some steep discounts... God have mercy on my wallet  (I kid, if only I made so much money)


----------



## Joe Grant (Oct 28, 2022)

Fat Robot said:


> I initially had regrets with this library after purchasing pro at the introductory price. After a year of using it and some decent updates I really love it. I find it really inspiring right out of the box and reach for it a lot. It sounds so damn good with the mic options (pro). Yes, it's not perfect but nothing ever is. It's a great starting point, funnily enough, like their marketing suggests. I also have AROOF and enjoy it but find BBCSO has something inspiring the way the sampled instruments sound together and is a great place to start. Note: this isn't an epic trailer library as so many have said before... its geared towards classical symphonic pieces.


100% ....I am glad I didn't listen to the naysayers.  Love BBSCO Pro. Found this guy on youtube who uses this as his core library and I love what he has done. Not sure if Jeff Hijlkema is on this forum, but if he is...amazing work and very inspiring.


----------



## Flyo (Oct 28, 2022)

There is a way to get much brassier sound for the Brass section? Some EQ or saturation plug-in that was tried with success? 

I love how BBCPRO sounds except for that brass tamed sound section in the upper register. I know is part of the legacy sound of this particular orchestra.


----------



## Joe Grant (Oct 28, 2022)

Flyo said:


> There is a way to get much brassier sound for the Brass section? Some EQ or saturation plug-in that was tried with success?
> 
> I love how BBCPRO sounds except for that brass tamed sound section in the upper register. I know is part of the legacy sound of this particular orchestra.


Absolutely ...but BBCSO Pro as the core + CSSS, CSSB, CSSW + Heavyocity Damage 2 and Hans Zimmer Percussion and you have a great toolbox. Maybe throw in Cineperc, CineBrass, SF Appasionata, and you're golden.


----------



## Flyo (Oct 28, 2022)

jgrant0173 said:


> Absolutely ...but BBCSO Pro as the core + CSSS, CSSB, CSSW + Heavyocity Damage 2 and Hans Zimmer Percussion and you have a great toolbox. Maybe throw in Cineperc, CineBrass, SF Appasionata, and you're golden.


I think the only part was needed is in the Brass section. Besides having AROF, I get that brassier sound and even match very well with BBC, but still AROF is incomplete besides again to be presented as an Ensambles


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 28, 2022)

Flyo said:


> There is a way to get much brassier sound for the Brass section? Some EQ or saturation plug-in that was tried with success?
> 
> I love how BBCPRO sounds except for that brass tamed sound section in the upper register. I know is part of the legacy sound of this particular orchestra.


No. You would have to layer/replace the BBCSO/AROOF brass with a library that has more cuivre baked into the performance.


----------



## BHF (Oct 28, 2022)

Flyo said:


> There is a way to get much brassier sound for the Brass section? Some EQ or saturation plug-in that was tried with success?
> 
> I love how BBCPRO sounds except for that brass tamed sound section in the upper register. I know is part of the legacy sound of this particular orchestra.


Found this by Paul Thompson himself, I don’t know if that’s you’re looking for but maybe it could help


----------



## Fat Robot (Nov 7, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> 100% ....I am glad I didn't listen to the naysayers.  Love BBSCO Pro. Found this guy on youtube who uses this as his core library and I love what he has done. Not sure if Jeff Hijlkema is on this forum, but if he is...amazing work and very inspiring.



Thanks for the link... I'll definitely check this out! Glad to hear you're pleased with the purchase as well.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 7, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> 100% ....I am glad I didn't listen to the naysayers.  Love BBSCO Pro. Found this guy on youtube who uses this as his core library and I love what he has done. Not sure if Jeff Hijlkema is on this forum, but if he is...amazing work and very inspiring.



Joe I might have missed this but can you tell me what system you are running with BBCSO Pro? Are you on MAC or PC? How old is your system and how much memory? Are you experiencing any issues with the Player engine?

Also would be interested to get more info from Jeff to see what kinda system he is running and how large his template is as the one thing keeping me is the amount of RAM this uses.

Demo sounds amazing though - Wow... thx for sharing..


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 7, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Joe I might have missed this but can you tell me what system you are running with BBCSO Pro? Are you on MAC or PC? How old is your system and how much memory? Are you experiencing any issues with the Player engine?
> 
> Also would be interested to get more info from Jeff to see what kinda system he is running and how large his template is as the one thing keeping me is the amount of RAM this uses.
> 
> Demo sounds amazing though - Wow... thx for sharing..


I have a MacBook Pro M1 Max 64gb RAM /2TB SSD. Purchased in March. Runs perfect…no issues.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 7, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> I have a MacBook Pro M1 Max 64gb RAM /2TB SSD. Purchased in March. Runs perfect…no issues.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 7, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> I have a MacBook Pro M1 Max 64gb RAM /2TB SSD. Purchased in March. Runs perfect…no issues.


Same here. MBP M1Max 64gb/4tb.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 7, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Same here. MBP M1Max 64gb/4tb.


Thanks @Fleer

Seems like MAC is stable with BBCSO. Anyone on PC that runs DAW, plug ins and BBCSO with 64GB RAM and not having or having issues?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 7, 2022)

I was playing with Legendary Low Strings on my M1 MacBook Pro last night, and the amount of issues I was having was enough to make me abandon not only that library, but completely disregard any other library that utilizes the Spitfire player, which is a real shame, because I LOVE the way LLS sounds.

The whole thing reminds me of the early days of PLAY lol.


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 7, 2022)

I also have Eric Whitacre Choir and some originals as well and no issues.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 7, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Thanks @Fleer





Joe Grant said:


> I also have Eric Whitacre Choir and some originals as well and no issues.


@Joe Grant @Fleer can you tell me a little bit about how large your template is for BBCSO Pro and how many mics you use in this set up? Trying to figure out how far one could go with your setup and BBCSO Pro. Do you find on this unit you can run other samples with a full BBCSO Pro template and reverb plug in, eq etc?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 7, 2022)

I’m still in noob land so I can’t say how far this can be pushed. I can say my MBA M2 serves for BBCSO Core while my MBP M1Max carries the full version.


----------

